# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة ...الجواب بحرف السيـــن

## ارسم العشق

][®][^][®][مسابقة الحروف == حرف جديد == 
> حرف السين < ؟؟؟ ][®][^][®][ 
------------------------------------------ 







في مسابقة حرف السين
1- العضو الذي يجيب الاجابة الصحيحه

يطرح سؤال للعضو الذي بعده وايضا تكون 
السؤال بااخر حرف من الاجابه 



وهكذا 

7
7
7
7
7
7
يتبع 




صحراء افريقية أقام فيها موسى عليه السلام 
وقومه بعد أن أنجاهم الله عزوجل من فرعون 
ما اسمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الاجابة بحرف السين 

والله الموفق

----------


## عنيده

_سيناء .._ 


_ ما هى السورة التى بدأت بالتسبيح وانتهت بالتسبيح ؟؟_


_تبداء بحرف الحاااء .._ 


_مسابقه حلووه اختي .._ 


_تحياتي .._

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

سوره الحشر 


من أول من صنع الصابون ؟ وهوه نبي من انبياء الله 

الجواب يبدأ بحرف السين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النبي سليمان عليه السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة قرآنيه على اسم مدينة موجودة الان باليمن ماهي ؟*
*بحرف السين..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبأ

من الأدوات الحاده تستخدم للتقطيع؟
اكيد الأجابة بحرف س

----------


## قمر دنياي

سكين 

السؤال في الرد التالي

----------


## قمر دنياي

السؤاااااااااال 

السورة التى كل آياتها *بحرف السين* هى سورة ........................

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قصدش الي تنتهي اواخر اياتها بحرف س
هي الناس
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## قمر دنياي

ايه هذا قصدي 

وهو صحيح 

يلا الكلمه عليك ِ 


ههههههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الشخصيات الكارتونية 
وشخصية معروفه جدا في قصص الأطفال؟
س

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن سندباد 

أرجوا التصحييييييح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتش صحيحه مع اني بغيت شخصيه ثانية
يلا سؤالي مكرر نفس السؤال السابق  بس الإجابه هالمرة انثى مو ذكر 
بانتظار اجاباتكم
س

----------


## ارسم العشق

سالي

----------


## ارسم العشق

من هو أول من استعمل الأس السالب ؟
الجواب بحرف السين.....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن السموأل
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## مجرد احساس

السموأل صحيح

----------


## مجرد احساس

دولة سياحيه بحرف السين؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ســوريا..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحرف الأخير حرف الألف من الاجابة السابقة أرجو التقيد بنظام وبقوانين هذه المسابقة* 
*الإجابة ستكون بحرف الالف*

*دولة تقع في جنوب شرق اسيا وتعتبر أكبر دولة* *إسلامية** من حيث التعداد فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اندنيسيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*مدينة تاريخية تقع على الضفة اليسرى على* *نهر العاصي** على بعد 30 كم من شاطئ* *البحر المتوسط**. تتبع* *لواء اسكندرون** السوري ( حاليا* *هاتاي**) في* *تركيا** منذ 1939 كانت تابعة ل* *سورية**. حيث يعتبر اللواء جغرافيا امتدادا طبيعيا* *لبلاد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أنطاكية*

----------


## مجرد احساس

وين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

الرقم الحرف الذي يبدأ بحرف س ؟؟؟

----------


## ارسم العشق

سبعه

----------


## ارسم العشق

كم عدد المواضع التي اقسم الله بنفسه في القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نظام حكمها ملكي..تقع في شبه الجزيره العربية ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعودية..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رياضة  اوصى  بها  الرسول  عليه السلام* 

*مع الرماية  وركوب الخيل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سباحه


ذو الفقار اسم لشيء يخص الأمام علي عليه السلام ما هو؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سيف الامام المرتضى عليه السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هي المدينة التي يوجد بها ضريح للامامين العسكريين عليهما السلام؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سامراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأكلات اللذيذه ؟؟؟

----------


## علي pt

سيوية ~ سبانخ ~ سمبوسة
ويمكن ألذذ شي عندي ساقو

----------


## ارسم العشق

وين السؤال ياعلي
واشكر كل من شاركنا في المسابقه
واتمنى المزيد
تحياتي
ارسم العشق

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما يحجب  عنا  الشمس* 

*يركب داخل المنزل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شو البابا حاط سؤالين ولا شو 

الأول السحاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من المواصلات السريعه؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سيارة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من المأكولات البحرية؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سمك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من ادوات الصيد

----------


## عنيده

_سناره .._ 


_وجبتين ناكل برمضان الاولى فطوور و االثانيه :_ 


_................_ 



_تحياتي .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سحور

اشتهرت بحمل عصا فمن هي

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن 

ساحره 
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> يمكن 
> 
> ساحره 
> أرجو التصحيح



 

*صحيح   ساحرة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تجوب البحار وتنقل البضائع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سفينة..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكملـ /ي الفراااغ :*
*ابا الفضل العباس هو ...... عطاشى كربلاء ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة مشهورة بانتاج * 

*الشاي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكملـ /ي الفراااغ :*

*ابا الفضل العباس هو ساقي  عطاشى كربلاء ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سيريلانكا

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح * 


*سيريلانكا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من القماش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ساتان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قراءه اخرى لكلمة صراط

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تقرأ بحرف السين ..*
*ولو كتبت تكون بهذه الطريقه..*
*سراط..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكمل.....ي الفراغ*
*اذا لزامتنا الفرحه ادخلت في قلبنا ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قتل الأمام الحسن عليه السلام ب........

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قتل عليه السلام بالسم ولعنة الله ع قاتلته..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بماذا  يتميز  الجمل * 

*يوجد على ظهره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سنام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأسم العام للقط؟

----------


## نور الباقر

سنور


اي دولة تستخدم عملة الريال ؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

السعوديه 

أداة تعليميه تستخدم في المدارس؟؟؟

----------


## همسه دلع

السلام عليكم 
أداة تعليميه تستخدم في المدارس؟؟؟
إجابتي 
سبوره

وسؤالي
أين يوجد مرقد السيده زينب سلام الله عليها؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سوريا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوضع على الدونات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سكـر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايتكلم به الممثل خلال اداء دوره بعد قراءة نصه يسمى.؟؟*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

سيناريو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من ادوات صيد الطيور؟

----------


## فضايل القطيف

بسيطةسنارة :bigsmile: 
شنهي تحية المسلم؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول مره اسمع الطيور تصاد بالسناره
خطأ خيو 
سكتون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة سؤالش السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول ايام الأسبوع

----------


## بيسان

سبت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الحمامه ترمز الى .............

----------


## بيسان

سلام

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

احدى بنات الأمام الحسين ع؟

----------


## ارسم العشق

سكينة

----------


## ارسم العشق

من أول شهيده في الاسلام ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سمية بنت الخُياط،* 
*هي أم عمار بن ياسر*
*، أول شهيدة استشهدت في الإسلام،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي من انبياء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سور القرآن الكريم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سليمان عليه السلام..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من النباتات المأكولة يستخرج منه بعد عصره مادة بيضاء او سمراء اللون تعرف بالطحينية؟ماهو؟*

----------


## النور الالهي

يستخرج من السمسم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكمل الفراغ:
( سأل ...............بعذاب واقع)

----------


## بيسان

سالون 

" سأل سالون بعذاب واقع "

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

*سائل*
* الآيه الكريمه:{سأل سائلٌ بعذابٍ واقع}*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

في أي مدينة توجد المئذنة الملوية ؟؟

الجواب بحرف السين ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة سامراء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  فيتنام الجنوبية  سابقا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جواب سؤال خيتي عفاف ..*
*من سور القران سبـأ...*
*****
*وسؤال ابو طارق ..*
*عاصمة فيتنام /سايغون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكمل/ي .... الفراغ*
*كرة......هي لعبة رياضية، يلعب في مبارياتها فريقين يحاول كل منهما احراز أكبر عدد من النقاط؟*

----------


## النور الالهي

:rolleyes: 
كرة السلة

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذا كان الكلام من فضة  فال؟؟؟؟؟؟  من ذهب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سكوت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

................في بير

----------


## ابو طارق

> ................في بير



 
*سرك  في  بير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من طلب  العلى  ؟؟؟؟   الليالي*

----------


## looovely

> *من طلب العلى سهر الليالي*



  :bigsmile:

----------


## looovely

*رمز وكالة السودان للأنباء......*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سونـا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*على أي فن يطلق أسم الفن السابع؟*

----------


## looovely

* السنما*
* ......هو أول من صنع الصابون* 
*سهل مووو*

----------


## نسيت التعب

سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## نسيت التعب

ماهو اشهر اسواق العرب القديمه؟

----------


## النور الالهي

*سوق عكاظ*

----------


## النور الالهي

على من كان يطلق اسم زرقاء اليمامه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالرغم من ان السؤال خارج الموضوع* 

*هذا هو الجواب* 

*زرقاء اليمامة،*

* شخصية* *ميثولوجية** أسطورية عربية قديمة، هي امرأة من* *جديس** (من القبائل العربيه البائدة) من أهل* *اليمامة**، وكانت زرقاء العينين وترى الشخص على مسيرة ثلاثة أيام، وهي أبصر خلق الله عن بعد.*
*في إحدى الحروب استتر العدو بقطع الأشجار وحملها أمامهم، فرأت زرقاء اليمامة ذلك فأنذرت قومها فلم يصدقوها، فلما وصل الأعداء إلى قومها أبادوهم وهدموا بنيانهم، وقلعوا عين زرقاء اليمامة فوجدوها محشوة* *بالأثمد** وهو حجر أسود كانت تدقه وتكتحل به.*
*العرب تضرب المثل بزرقاء اليمامه لجودة بصرها ولحدة نظرها، ويقال: إن اليمامه اسمها وبها سميت بلدتها اليمامه، ثم اضيفت إلى البلده لون عينيها فقيل: زرقاء اليمامه واسم البلده جَوّ، وربما قيل: زرقاء الجو كما قال أبو الطيب المتنبي:*
*وأَبصر من زرقاء جو، لأني *** إذا تظرت عيناي شاءهما علمي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعود  لحرف   ((السين))*


*نوع من الطائرات الحربية  الروسية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*  سوخوي* 
*انتظر التصحيح واضع السؤال بعد ذلك..*

----------


## النور الالهي

اسفه عمو ابو طارق كل كلامك صح 100% بس اني قصدي ماهو اسمها لان زرقاء اليمامه لقب وليس اسم ويبتدأ بحرف السين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالنسبة ليي 
في سؤال من هي زرقاء اليمامه بحثت كثيرا وما لقيت 
يمكن اتكون سمانه
بس حبيت اتصححي لينا خيو نور

----------


## النور الالهي

حاضر راح اكتب ليكم على من كان يطلق لقب زرقاء اليمامه ولو انتو تامروا امر

             كان يطلق على سجاح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطى عند دفع مبلغ لجهه معينه

----------


## ام الشيخ

سهم

----------


## ابو طارق

*سند  قبض*

----------


## ابو طارق

مدينة بين 

  القطيف  والدمام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة البابا ابو طارق هي الصح
واجابة سؤالك بابا 
هي سيهات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النوم واجد واجد واجد يطلق عليه

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  * 

*سبات* 

*صححي ايها المعلمة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه صح
هذا ما قصدت بابا
انت معلمنا ونحن طلابك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرادف كلمة شتم

----------


## looovely

* سب* 
*يمكن قصدك هالكلمه*

----------


## looovely

* اسم قائل >> الحق فوق القوة؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سعد زغلول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أحد ابناء بابا فرحان الشخصية المعروفه في مسلسل الأطفال القديم

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعيد* 

*صححي  يا استاذة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مثل  قديم  يقول* 

*أوفى من ال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتك صحيحه بابا
بس اجابة سؤالك ما عرفتها للأسف

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مثل قديم يقول* 
> 
> 
> *أوفى من ال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



 


*ساترك المجال الى  باقي الاعضاء  واصحح  ليلا*

----------


## looovely

* أنا كمان ماعرفتو للمثل بيي*
* بنتظارك ,,*
* لي عوده لمعرفت الأجابه..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  هو* 


*اوفى من السموئل* 

*وقصة المثل  معروفة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بنطلون باللغة  العربية*

----------


## بيسان

سروال

اكشخ كلمه : )

----------


## looovely

* آي صح أوفى من السموأل* 
*زي الي راح عم بالنا*
* أوكي هذا سؤال*
*  يقع بيت النعمان في....... (دوله من الدول)* 
*سهل*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *آي صح أوفى من السموأل* 
> 
> *زي الي راح عم بالنا*
> *أوكي هذا سؤال*
> *يقع بيت النعمان في  سوريا  (دوله من الدول)* 
> 
> *سهل*



 

*سوريا  معرة النعمان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احدى  الطوائف  الهندية* 

*ال........*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا يجب ان  يرد على سؤال  ابنتي* 

*بيسان* 


*اكشخ  كلمة*  : )

----------


## looovely

> *احدى الطوائف الهندية* 
> 
> 
> *السيخ >>يمكن*



 *والدي,,بيسان تقصد كلمة سروال*
* أكشخ كلمة>>عجبتها*
* وهو ليس سؤال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الفراغ* 
*00000000هي أكبر صحراء جليدية في العالم*

----------


## looovely

> *أكمل الفراغ* 
> * سيبيريا* *هي أكبر صحراء جليدية في العالم*



  :bigsmile: *بس مو متأكده*

----------


## looovely

*أكمل/ي*
* ............هو أحد أشهر سلاطين عمان في النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بس مو متأكده*






*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *أكمل/ي*
> 
> 
> *....سعيد بن سلطان........هو أحد أشهر سلاطين عمان في النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر*



 

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  سلمت يمناك عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اقدم مستعمرة أوروبية موجودة في قارة أفريقية هي مدينة في المغرب فماهي ؟*

----------


## looovely

> * اقدم مستعمرة أوروبية موجودة في قارة أفريقية هي مدينة في المغرب فماهي ؟*



*الله يسلمك خيتووو*

*الي لاقيتو هو قرطاجه بس لا تبدء بحرف السن* 
*يعني أكيييييد خطأ..*

----------


## looovely

*كم سورة سميت بإسم رسول ونبي؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شي ما يستغني عنه الطبيب ؟

----------


## النور الالهي

السماعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين يقع مشهد السيده زينب عليها السلام؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سوريا*
*ولكن هناك ما يُسمى بالمشهد الزينبي ويقع بالقاهرة أيضاً*
*للمعلومية فحسب ؛؛*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كائن حي( حيوان ) يعيش في الصحراء وربما في الغابات*
* يزحف على بطنه ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره بس اقصد طبعا الي بحرف س
سحليه
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من مشرفات المنتدى ؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سيناريو*
*سر الوجود*
*سحر القواافي*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*من الذي صنع العجل لبني اسرائيل ليعبدوه ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

السامري

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة تبجيل  تسبق  اسم رجل الدين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله صدوفه سبقتي الوالد ابو طارق
السفياني اجابة سؤالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة سؤال البابا
يمكن 
سيد

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يمكن سيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بابا ننظر تصحيحك

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا بنات كلمة  سيد  للسادة* 

*اما رجل الدين  عامة  يبجل(( ب ))*

*سماحة* 

*مع كل احترامي وتقديري* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*السمووحة ياوالدنا العزيز بس من البهدلة ..*
*ننتظر سؤال ثاني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفه بابا ما انتبهت 
الذي ذهب عقله من شرب المسكر

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سكران*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كم عدد الأشواااط حول الكعبة وبين السعي ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشروب غازي يقولوا يفيد في علاج عوار البطن

----------


## ابو طارق

*عندنا  يقال  له * 


* سفن  آب* 

*بس ما تصدقي ما يروح عوار البطن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد ملوك المملكة العربية السعودية* 

*ملك  راحل*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سعووووووود*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*1- من هو الصحابي الذي أشار بحفر الخندق؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سليمان الفارسي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*برااااااااااافووو خيوووه*
*وين سؤالش ؟؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اكبر مرفأ استرالي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سيدني*

----------


## صدفة البحر

* ما هو اسم النهر الذي تقع على ضفافه مدينة باريس ؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

نهر السين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

احدى زوجات  النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام ؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ســـــــ؛؛؛ـــــــــــارة*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*في أي مدينة توجد المأذنة الملوية ؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يمكن سامراء
صححي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صح حبيبتي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

من سور القرآن الكريم

----------


## صدفة البحر

*السجدة*
*سبأ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة ( سبإ )*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ما أطول بناء في العالم ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو حاكم* *الكويت** التاسع ؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سور الصين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سالم الصباح

----------


## صدفة البحر

*إجابة صحيحة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اسماء الله

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الســــــــــلام*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ما هي المعاهدة التي تقاسم الإنجليز والفرنسيون بها الدولة العثمانية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سايس  بيكو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جزيرة في البحر المتوسط *

----------


## looovely

* أعتقد سردينيا*

----------


## looovely

* كم سورة سميت باسم رسول ونبي ؟

*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *كم سورة سميت باسم رسول ونبي ؟*



 

*بالرغم من ان السؤال  غير صحيح* 

*لانه يحتاج الى جواب  بحرف  ((السين))* 

*الا اني سوف اجاوب عليه* 


*((يونس )) ((هود )) ((يوسف))  ((ابراهيم ))  ((طه))  ((يس )) ((محمد))  ((نوح))*


*العدد  ((8))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم المدمرة التي اصابتها واعطبتها المقاومة في  حرب  تموز*

----------


## ام الشيخ

المدمرة ساعر

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماذا تسمى وحدة القياس التي تعادل ستة آلاف مليون ميل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سنة ضوئية *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي اصغر جمهورية في العالم ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سان مارينو

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهو اسم النهر الذي تقع على ضفافة مدينة باريس ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

نهر السين

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهي أقدم حضارة في تاريخ البشريه؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السومرية*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ما اسم تايلاند سابقاً ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء لبناني  سابق  اسمه (( ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   الحص))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سليم الحص

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التوأم المتلاصق

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيامي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس افريقي سابق * 

*موبوتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* موبوتو سيسي سيكو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يطلق على سد الفرات في محافظة الرقة على نهر الفرات في سورية بأسم اخر فماهو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سد  الثورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس اوروبي  انتخب  عام  2007*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نيكولا ساركوزي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اول مانبتدأ به الكلام؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

السلام عليكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

الى بعدي يحط سؤااال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوضع عليها الطعام

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سُفره*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*نبي أعطى الله إليه المُلك ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سليمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اداه تستخدم في الحرب؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*امممممممم*
*يمكن السيف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم السكر الذي يتواجد بشكل طبيعي في* *الفاكهة** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سكر  الفركتوز*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  اوزبكستان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
سمرقند
التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *عاصمة اوزبكستان*



 

*عاصمة أوزبكستان هي طشقند وطشقند لاتبدأ بحرف السين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة في أوزبكستان أشتهرت بكثرة القصور التى شيدها "تيمورلنك" فماهي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سمرقند

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من الوحدات الزمنية؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

ساعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من حالات الماده؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

سائلة

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم احد رؤساء الجمهورية السابقين * 

*في السودان*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سوار الذهب

----------


## ام الشيخ

إلى من تنتسب تسمية بلاد الشام بهذا الإسم؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصدي سام بن نوح
صححي

----------


## ام الشيخ

إجابةصحيحةياأخت عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تستخدم في المدرسة

----------


## بيسان

*سبوره*

----------


## بيسان

*من المؤكولات البحريه ؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*موضوع جدا ً مميز ويستحق منحه وسام التميز للمواضيع* 

*تحياتي القلبية لصاحبة الموضوع  اختي ارسم العشق*

*وسأقوم بلصق الوسام في صفحة هذا الموضوع الأولى*

تحيـآآتے

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*صح ونسيت انو بالنسبه لإجابة سؤال عزيزتي بــيــســــان*  

*ســــمـــك*

*وفينا نقول سمك سردين*

*وكمانه سرطان البحر* 
*وســـؤالي* 
*ما إسم سيدنا ومولانا الإمام الهادي عليه السلام ؟؟؟*

----------


## ارسم العشق

اسمه علي بن محمد الهادي
انتي قصدك اين توفي الامام الهادي؟
في سامراء

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *صح ونسيت انو بالنسبه لإجابة سؤال عزيزتي بــيــســــان*  
> 
> *ســــمـــك* 
> *وفينا نقول سمك سردين* 
> *وكمانه سرطان البحر* 
> *وســـؤالي* 
> ...



 
 
*اسم  الامام عليه السلام   ام اسم والدته * 

*اسمها * 


*سمانة   رضوان الله عليها * 


*صححي ابنتي *

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هههه  آسفة نسيت أكتب أهم كلمة بالسؤال*

*بس  والدنا العزيز فهمها ماشاء الله*

*فعلا ً كان قصدي ما أسم " أم " الإمام الهادي عليه السلام*

*والجواب جاء من الوالد أبو طارق  وهو جواب صحيح*

----------


## ارسم العشق

ماهي الطائفه اليهودية التي تعيش في مدينه نابليس؟

----------


## ارسم العشق

ما ايخالف يجواب على سؤالي ويطع سؤال ثاني

----------


## ابو طارق

*السامريون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم دولة   عاصمتها* 

*باراماريبو*

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكوره اختي اتين
الله يجزيك خيرا
وان انشاء اتكون المسابقه خفيفه وحلوه على الجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صنعها احد الأنبياء وترسي الآن في جبل الجودي؟

----------


## ساره لولو

سفينة نوح
صح؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم دولة عاصمتها* 


*باراماريبو*

----------


## ساره لولو

الدولة اسمها سورينام
صح؟

----------


## ساره لولو

بلد عربى قريب من تركيا

----------


## النور الالهي

سوريا

----------


## ساره لولو

صح اختى

منتظرة سؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

> الدولة اسمها سورينام
> صح؟



 


*صح 100%*

----------


## ارسم العشق

وين السؤال يا النور الالهي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* عالم رياضي وطبيب اشتهر في القرن السادس الهجري - الثاني عشر الميلادي. ولد في* *فاس**بالمغرب** لأسرة يهودية تنتمي إلى* *يهود** المغرب أشهر إسلامه عام* *558هـ** /* *1163** م بمراغة في إيران من هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السموأل بن يحيى المغربي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وهي أول عالمة ذرة مصرية ولقبت باسم ميس كوري الشرق، و هي أول معيدة في كلية العلوم بجامعة فؤاد الأول ، جامعة القاهرة حاليا؟*
*من هـــــــــــي ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سميره موسى ولدت في3مارس1917

----------


## ام الشيخ

حيوان يعيش على الأرض وله أطول فترة حمل في العالم ماهو؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السمندر 
**
*

----------


## ساره لولو

السلحفاة

----------


## ابو طارق

* أطول فترات الحمل بين الحيوانات هي فترة حمل الفيل الآسيوي التي تبلغ ( 609 أيام ) أي حوالي 20 شهراً ، وقد بلغ أطول ما سجل منها ( 760 يوماً )* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتذر   جوابي لم يكن بحرف  ((السين ))* 

*وسابقي  الرد  فقط  للمعلومات*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *اعتذر جوابي لم يكن بحرف ((السين ))* 
> 
> *وسابقي الرد فقط للمعلومات* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



أنا من يجب أن تعتذر سيدي الفاضل لأنني وضعت السؤال على أساس أن الجواب هوالسمندروعندما قرأت جوابك حبيت اتأكد بحثت اكثرفتأكدت أن إجابتك هي الصحيحه فعذرا وشكرا للتصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الرئيس الثاني لإندونيسيا الذي حكم* *اندونيسيا** بيد من حديد على مدى 32 سنة ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سوهارتو

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هي اول شهيده في الاسلام؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سمية بنت خياط*
*ام عمار بن ياسر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بلد اشتهر بصناعة الساعات ومنها ساعات رولكس* 
*ارتبطت الساعات باسمها ماهي؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سويسرا

----------


## النور الالهي

من هو مكتشف الضغط الدموي؟  :thumbdown:

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

ستيفن هايلز

----------


## ابو طارق

> أنا من يجب أن تعتذر سيدي الفاضل لأنني وضعت السؤال على أساس أن الجواب هوالسمندروعندما قرأت جوابك حبيت اتأكد بحثت اكثرفتأكدت أن إجابتك هي الصحيحه فعذرا وشكرا للتصحيح



 

*اشكرك سيدتي*  
*ام الشيخ*  
*الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة ولا يمارسها الا الاقوياء*  
*ولهذا سامنحك تقييم شجاعة*  
*(6000) نقطة*  
*مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشتهر فيها الموسيقيين الكبار * 

*مثل  بتهوفن  وموزار *

----------


## ام الشيخ

السمفونيات

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيلسوف** ومعلم* *يوناني** جعلت منه حياته وآراؤه وطريقة موته الشجاعة، أحد أشهر الشخصيات التي نالت الإعجاب في* *التاريخ**. صرف حياته تمامًا للبحث عن الحقيقة والخير. لم يعرف له أية مؤلفات، وقد عُرِفت معظم المعلومات عن حياته وتعاليمه من تلميذيه المؤرخ* *زينفون** والفيلسوف* *أفلاطون**، بالإضافة إلى ما كتبه عنه أريسطو فانيس* *وأرسطو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سقـــــــــراط*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هي سادس أكبر جزيرة في العالم ، وثالث أكبر جزر إندونيسيا*
*ماهـــــــــــي؟*

----------


## looovely

> *هي سادس أكبر جزيرة في العالم ، وثالث أكبر جزر إندونيسيا*
> 
> 
> *ماهـــــــــــي؟*



 *سومطرة خيتوووو*

----------


## looovely

*ما هو اسم الشاعر العربي الملقب " بشاعر الطفل " ؟ ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب*

----------


## looovely

> *ما هو اسم الشاعر العربي الملقب " بشاعر الطفل " ؟ ؟*



 *الشاعر سليمان العيسى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي صحيفه جمعت فيها ادعيته عليه السلام ونسبت في اسمها اليه 
هي الصحيفه .................
((فقد بدأت بدراسة شرحها دعواتكم ليي ))

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصحيفة الــســـجـــاديــة*


*السؤال*

*عــيــن فــي الــجـــنـــة ؟ ؟ ؟*

*أتمنى ألا يكون السؤال تم ّ طرحه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلسبيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قتل الطفل الرضيع ب

----------


## ام الشيخ

> قتل الطفل الرضيع ب



السهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح بس وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

اذا اردنا ان نفعل عمل ما  ماذا  نقول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصد التسمية

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا  كلمة  عادية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن* 
*     سنبدأ العمل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوف اعمل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسمى البرازيل* 

*بلاد   ال ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

تقع البرازيل في النصف الشرقي لقارة أمريكا الجنوبية، 
عملتها هي الكرزارو ، يعتبر البن من الصناعات المهمة .
عاصمتها: برازيليا
اللغة : معظهم يتحدث بالبرتغالية 
الأغلبية تدين بالديانة المسيحية 
ويطلق على البرازيل لقب (بلاد السامبا) وذلك على اسم موسيقى السامبا البرازيلية التي تشتهر بها البلاد، وهناك كرنفالات سنوية راقصة :32: تجوب شوارع المدن يلبس فيها الراقصون أزياء مزركشة وأقنعة ملونة من الريش احتفالا وابتهاجا بذلك الكرنفال :r34: . 
و الشعب البرازيلي مشهور بولعه الشديد بكرة القدم :d: - كما ذكرت Garnet - وقدم للعالم نجوما لا تزال شهرتهم مدوية في ارجاء العالم مثل الجوهرة السوداء بيليه وحاليا رونالدو ورنالدينيو ويعتبر المنتخب الوطني البرازيلي لكرة القدم من أشهر المنتخبات الرياضية في العالم ويطلق عليهم اسم نجوم السامبا. 

المصدر : مجلة الجزيرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب خيو ام الشيخ وين سؤالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لها اشكال عده منها القماش والخوص والبلاستيك وغيرها 
ولها الوان وخامات متعدده
كما وان لها اشكال منوعه 
توضع على النافذه للستر والديكور ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ستــــــــــــــــــاره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللي ماينام الليل اسمه ...؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> طيب خيو ام الشيخ وين سؤالش



 من هي الملكه الآشوريه التي قتلت زوجها خطأ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سهران
جواب شذاوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ام الشيخ 
اجابتش

سميرا ميس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الحمامات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حمـــام سبــــــــاحه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* إحدى دول أمريكا الوسطى ، احتلتها أسبانيا سنة 932هـ -1525 م ، ونالت استقلالها 1237 هـ -1856 م ،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي 
اني كنت اقصد حمام
سونا
حصل خير 
تصبحي على خير

----------


## وردي

الجواب هو ...

إلسلفادور

سؤالي ...

من هو قائل .. *إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللوم عرضُه فكل رداء يرتديه جميلُ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السموأل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(..............هي حتى مطلع الفجر)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ما يراه العطشان في الصحراء ويظنه ماء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سراب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زيارة البلاد الأخرى تسمى

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سياحه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هو الشهر الذي اشتق اسمه من كلمة ( سبعة باللاتينية ) ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبتمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول ايام الأسبوع

----------


## ابو طارق

*السبت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  احد  الاصابع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبابه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من وحدات القياس

----------


## ارسم العشق

سنتمتر   ( سم)

----------


## ارسم العشق

ماهو الشئ الذي تعلق في الجدار وتشاهدوا منه الوقت ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ساعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو ما نصعد به الى الطابق العلوي

----------


## ام الشيخ

سلم

أكمل الحديث:قال رسول الله(ص):
(اقرب مايكون العبد من ربه وهو...)؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساجد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسمها بالعربي الفصيح * 

*دار الخيالة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن تقصد اسطبل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اقول يمكن السينما ..*
*نتتظر التصحيح عمووو..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ولو انو متاخرة بس كمان ملقوفة..

السموحة

يدي تحكني 

بدي جاوب... وبقول السينما

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أذكر كلمة يرادف معناها كلمة كريم في اللغة العربية ماهي ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سخي

----------


## ام الشيخ

في اللغه: بمعنى انسكب الماء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سال*

----------


## بيسان

من المكولات الرمضانيه 

عباره عن عجينه تلف بقليل من الجبن او الماش او البطاطا

؟؟

----------


## نور الورد

سمبوسة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسم اخر للشعيريه

----------


## حرم السيد

*سووويــــــــــــا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيويا 
صح بس وين سؤالش يا حرم السيد

----------


## ابو طارق

*يقال للمجرم القاتل بدون رحمة*

----------


## LUCKY

سفاح

----------


## LUCKY

اذا الجواب صح هذا سوالي
ما هي الكلمه العاميه المطلقه على القط ( عندنا في القطيف )

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسئل  اهل القطيف* 

*عندنا بلبنان يطلق عليه بالعامية* 

*القط ::  بسين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سنور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من واجبات الصلاة

----------


## ام الشيخ

السجود
وإذا كان صح هذا سؤالي
ماهو المكون الأساسي في تصنيع دوائرالألكترونات الصغيره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة ام الشيخ**(السلكون...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يستخدم لتتييت البراغي

----------


## LUCKY

سكروب 

مدينه سعوديه ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيهات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علموا اولادكم ...............................
منها ما يبدأ بحرف س ........

----------


## LUCKY

السباحه 

عضو او عضوه في المنتدى

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سويت ماجيك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أداه حربية 
نستخدم النبال لرميها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الصفات الجميلة والمحموده

----------


## LUCKY

السخاء 


فاكهه؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سفرجل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* سد مائي قديم يقع في* *اليمن** يعود تاريخه إلى نحو القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد يعتبر أقدم سد معروف في العالم.كما أنه يعد من روائع الانشاءات المعمارية في العالم القديم فماهو اسمه ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سد  مأرب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا يعمل الهاتف  بدونها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سماعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسم بنت

----------


## LUCKY

سكينه



اسم عاصمه دوله؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمة ترادف كلمة سعادة فماهي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ســـــــــرور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو الصحابي الذي أشار بحفر الخندق ؟
**
*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الصحابي الجليل سلمان الفارسي(المحمدي)

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهي عاصمةالبوسنه والهرسك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سراييفو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هو الشي الذي إذا تجاوز اثنين شاع ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو  صانع تمثال سيزر الذي يقدم في حفل توزيع* *جوائز سيزر** المختصة* *بالسينما الفرنسية** ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سيزار بالداكيني
صح اولاااا

----------


## ابو طارق

> سيزار بالداكيني
> صح اولاااا



 

*((صح))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم اول رائد فضاء  عربي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأمير سلطان بن سلمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يتكون من تبخر مياه البحار

----------


## ابو طارق

*سحاب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جزيرة في البحر الابيض المتوسط*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

جزيرة سردينيا

----------


## ابو طارق

> جزيرة سردينيا



 

*صح * 
*ولكي  تقييم كبير (8680) نقطة*

*وين السؤال* 

*مرة ثانية  يجب وضع  سؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*كم  يوجد من العجائب*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سابع
س/ نبي من الانبياء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سليمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحب الموز كثيرا 
واسمع الدلع قرد

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السعدان....


مِن اشهر ملوك اليمن؟؟؟

ما ادري اذا السؤال واضح

اذا لا حطوا سؤال من عندكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سبال
ها ها ها

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ايلول اجابتش غلط  
اجابتي هي الصح

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لها انواع كثيرة وباحجام والوان مختلفه
من استخداماتها 
للفواكه//للحلويات //للزوهور وغيرها

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

سلال...

ذي الفقار من أسماء.....................؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سيف
اسم مرض...؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السل..... ياكاف الشر يا دافع البلا

ويش هالسؤال خيتو


من ابناء نبي الله نوح على نبينا واله وعليه السلام؟؟؟؟

----------


## حبيبي باسم

سرطان

----------


## حبيبي باسم

النعسان وين يروح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ســـــــرير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كم يبلغ عدد الأرقام الرومانية ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوووري ايلول بس اني كان قصدي مرض السكر
انتي راح بالي بعيد
ج/سبعه 
بس مادري صح او لاااا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كم يبلغ عدد الأرقام الرومانية ؟*

* 7 *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من ابناء نبي الله نوح على نبينا واله وعليه السلام؟؟؟؟ 

سام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الرقص

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الرقص السوري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي في بالي الرقص السامري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الدائره بالأنجليزي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرقص * 

*سلو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يستخرج من القصب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سكر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يكثر في الأجازات منه الداخلي والخارجي 
الخارجييحتاج جواز

----------


## همس الصمت

> يكثر في الأجازات منه الداخلي والخارجي 
> الخارجييحتاج جواز



 
السفر ...

----------


## همس الصمت

مادة مصنعة تضر بالجسم كثيراً
وبالذات الرئة ..؟؟


تحياتي لكم جميعاً ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن سيلكون أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ممكن السجاره

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عيون لاتنام
إجابة خاطئة ..
دمعة طفلة يتيمة
إجابتك صحيحة ..
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب .. 
ودمعة أطرحي سؤالك ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اسم سوره بحرف السين

----------


## همس الصمت

سورة سبأ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ايه صح شاطره همووووس
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

بلد عربي به مرقد لسيدة جليلة هو .....

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سوريا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمة معناها الزيادة في وزن الجسم فماهي ؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

سمنة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

لونها بديع عند أعتدال الطقس ..؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السماء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لعبه عالمية من العاب الذكاء
باللغة العربيه وباللغة الأنجليزية موجوده

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوديكو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من الخضار  نبات* 

*يحتوي على مادة الحديد*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سبانخ

----------


## ام الشيخ

مرض ينتج عن قلة الأنسولين في الجسم

----------


## فرح

سكر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي جالس الين الصبح يطلق عليه

----------


## شوق المحبة

س ــهران

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شواقه وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملكة  اشورية*

----------


## وردي

الملكة سميراميس  
سؤالـيـ ..  
هي إحدى آلدول الإسكندنآفية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السويد
مادري صح او لااا

----------


## ارسم العشق

الاجابه صحيحه يادمعة طفله يتيمه
وين السؤال

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اسم يتيمة الحسيــــــــــــن عليهم السلام؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سكينه عليها السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المكان الذي يعرض فيه المهرج حركاته المضحكه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مسرح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يوم من الايام؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> المكان الذي يعرض فيه المهرج حركاته المضحكه



 
 
الجواب السيرك 


أختي دمعة طفلة يتيمة الجواب لابد ان يكون بحرف السين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دمعة طفله يتيمه
					

يوم من الايام؟



*



*يوم السبت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يستخرج من* *لبن* *الغنم** أو* *البقر** بعد الغلي بطريقة معينة ماهو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يسمى لدى بعض الدول العربية بالنقانق وهو* *اللحم** المبهر الموضوع في الأمعاء الدقيقة لهذا الحيوان ،ويعتبر الشعب الأنجليزي من أشهر الشعوب الذي يتناوله في* *الأفطار فما هو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*سجق* وتسمى لدى بعض الدول العربية بالنقانق هو اللحم المبهر الموضوع في الأمعاء الدقيقة لهذا الحيوان ،ويعتبر الشعب الأنجليزي من أشهر 
الشعوب في تناول السجق الذي يتناوله في الأفطار.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فاكهة شتوية وهو قريب من* *التفاح* *والكمثرى** فماهو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سفرجل

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  الثاني  لرئيس جمهورية  لبنان*

----------


## شفايف وردية

سنيوره

----------


## شفايف وردية

من هي الشخصية التي في توقيعي

----------


## زهور الامل

ســــــــــــــالي هههههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب زهورة وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

*خط  يوصل  الرياض  الاحساء  الدمام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سكة حديد يمكن

----------


## ابو طارق

> سكة حديد يمكن



 


*صح ونص  وخمسة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد  اركان  الصلاة* 

*ال؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السجود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من علامات الترقيم

----------


## مريم المقدسة

علامة الاستفهام
انا شاء اللة الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غلط خيو 
بحرف السين 
سكون

ننتظر سؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاعر  فلسطيني  مشهور*


*هذا السؤال له تقييم للجواب الصحيح*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سميح القاسم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نفس جوابي سميح القاسم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب قصيدة طيش الياقوت ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* الشاعر الكردي سليم بركات.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هو اسم النهر الذي تقع على ضفافه مدينة باريس ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*توزع فيها المياه  في البساتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السواقي - أو السقاية*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السواقي - أو السقاية*
> 
> 
> *أنتظر التصحيح*



 

*صحيح  100%*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة  تعني   مريض*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سقيم ...

----------


## همس الصمت

عكس الحرب هو ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مصطلح عام لحالة* *طب**ية يسببها النظام الغذائي غير اللائق ماهو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سـوء التغـذية..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما هي الملكة الآشورية التي قتلت زوجها خطأ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سميرا ميس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*انقباض مفاجئ، وعادة متكرر، في عضلات* *القفص الصدري** مما يسبب طرد الهواء بشدة خارج* *الرئة** فماذا يسمى ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مرض  شائع  وهو من فئتين* 

*الفئة  الاولى  يصيب صغار السن* 

*والفئة  الثانية يصيب كبار السن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرض السكري يمكن..**انتظر التصحيح..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ويمكن يكون السعال : ) مع أني متيقنه انه السكري*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بما انك ذكرت بأنه شائع 
اتوقع السكري

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صحيح * 

*هو   داء  السكري* 


*ننتظر   السؤال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هم الذين اشتروا النبي يوسف عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيارة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذا  تسمى  اغصان النخيل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سعف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احد المجمعات التي اشتهرت به البحرين

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤال  محلي  اكيد  لا اعرفه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سهل جدا بابا 
مجمع تجراي 
اصبح مزار للسواح في البحرين

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيتي  سنتر* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## ام الشيخ

بالأذن من الأخت عفاف الهدى والوالد ابوطارق
الإجابه هي مجمع السيف التجاري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ام الشيخ اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يستخدم لتكبير الشفاه والصدر

----------


## ام الشيخ

سيليكون

----------


## ام الشيخ

على ماذا تطلق الأسماء التاليه(الأحدب ,الخاطف)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السيف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* رئيس اندونيسي رشح نفسه للرئاسة سبع مرات و ربح بها من هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوهارتو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرئيس الذي  سبق  سوهارتو *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سوكارنو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمير دولة الكويت الرابع عشر؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سوكارنو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع في* *غرب أفريقيا** ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سنغال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توجد للحد من الفيضانات ولتسيير مياه البحار 
وبدأت الحكومه بإغلاقها الأن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السدود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية خرافية**شيطانية** أنثوية، تستخدمها الجدات لإخافة الأطفال في* *القصص الشعبية** فماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سعلوه
اتمنى التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*
*سعلوه أو سعلاه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع القماش

----------


## ابو طارق

*ستان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من يمثل  بلده في الدول الاخرى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سفير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو الفضل العباس يسمى ب

----------


## ام الشيخ

سميدع
ياريت تحطوا سؤال بدالي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه اول مره اعرف السميدع 
اني كنت اقصد ساقي العطاشى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الذي يحتاج الى اجابه؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> الذي يحتاج الى اجابه؟



سؤال

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سمك يسبح بعكس التيار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون سمك السلمون*
* عموما السمك الحى يقاوم التيار ويسبح ضده أما السمك الميت فينجرف مع التيار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا تسمى الغرفة الموجودة تحت ارض المنزل ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سرداب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسم فيضان كبير جدا وقع في السنوات الاخيرة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فياضانات الفنيدق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شركة مقاهي* *أمريكية** ماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيون غناتي الأجابه هون بحف س وليس ف 
كنت اقصد التسونامي 
واني كمان كان سؤالي غلط
اهتذر على اللخبطه

----------


## ابو طارق

*ستار  كوفي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مجموعة من الطيور*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سرب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الشعراء
؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعيد  عقل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احدى الالعاب الرياضية* 

*كرة ::؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كرة سـلة.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* كم عدد فريق كرة السلة ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> عيون غناتي الأجابه هون بحف س وليس ف 
> كنت اقصد التسونامي 
> واني كمان كان سؤالي غلط
> اهتذر على اللخبطه



 
*هههههههههه والله ماانتبهت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *شركة مقاهي* *أمريكية** ماهي ؟*



 
*الجواب*
*ستار بكس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> * كم عدد فريق كرة السلة ؟*



 
*خمسة (5) لاعبين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نوع من أنواع الغابات، وهي تمتاز بعشبها الأصفر المائل للبني فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سافانا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كاتبة وجودية فرنسية ارتبطت طول عمرها بعلاقة صداقة و حب مع الفيلسوف  جان بول سارتر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كاتبة وجودية فرنسية ارتبطت طول عمرها بعلاقة صداقة و حب مع الفيلسوف جان بول سارتر*



 _سيمون دي بوفوار_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلمة مرادفه للضرس

----------


## ابو طارق

*سن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كانت  عاصمة لفيتنام الجنوبية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سايغون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فــزّورة  :* 

*إذا أبيضـّـت إتـسـخـت ، مـا هـي ؟ ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن السحاب
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا ، مو السحاب .  فكري بعد امعلمه*

*وهي شيء ’يستخدم كوسيلة من وسائل التعليم في المدارس*

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن السبورة السوده

----------


## 7mammah

> يمكن السبورة السوده



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو  نعم هي السبوره* 

*ساقوم بتقييمك استثناء ً على إجابة هذه الفزوره*

*ويلا بنتظاار سؤال منك شبل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين السؤال شبل

----------


## Hussain.T

السؤال جغرافي :

دولة آسيوية تقع في موقع استراتيجي على ملتقى طرق العالم، مما ساهم في نموها لتصبح مركزاً رئيسياً للتجارة، الاتصالات والسياحة.وتتصل بماليزيا عن طريق جسري عبور...

ماهي؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سنغافورة

----------


## Hussain.T

> يمكن سنغافورة



احسنت 

انها سنغافورة

سيتم التقييم

 بانتظار السؤال ياعفاف

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من البلاط*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيرميك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من قطع الأثاث

----------


## ابو طارق

*سرير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قرأت  في احد الاجوبة  ان  لاعبي كرة  السلة * 

*ستة  لا عبين  الجواب  غلط* 

*الصحيح هو لاعبي كرة السلة * 

*((5))  خمسة  فقط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاطر والمشطور  والكامخ بينهما*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ســــنـــدوتــــش *

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  سندويتش* 

*على فكرة قليل من الناس تعرف* 
*ان السندويتش في اللغة* 

*هو كما ذكرنا* 

*اشكرك انين* 

*ولك تقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*Quince فاكهة شتوية أسمه العلمي Cydonia oblonga وهو قريب من* *التفاح**والكمثرى** لذا تطعم شجرتها على شجرة التفاح أو شجرة الكمثرى فيتحسن المنتوج ويقاوم الأمراض التي يصاب بها هذا النبات ويقضى على حالة تدود المنتوج.*
*عرف الأكديون هذه الثمرة وكانوا يسمونها* *بكلمة** قريبة من أسمها الحالي. المنشأ الأصلي لهذه الفاكهة هو جنوب شرق* *آسيا** وقد نجحت زراعته منطقة حوض* *البحر الأبيض المتوسط** كما يزرع في* *سوريا**والعراق** وجنوب* *المملكة العربية السعودية**.*

*مــا إســـمـــهـــا ؟  ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  سيارة  سويدية*

----------


## 7mammah

> *ماركة سيارة سويدية*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الـحـــاج قوقل بيقول انها  " ســـاب "*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  سؤالك  ابنتي  هو* 


*سفرجل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  شنط  ((حقائب)) مشهورة عالميا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سمسونايت ( Samsonite ) .*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
واحد من اجمل المسلسلات القديمه ايام الثمانينات والسبعينات 
وهو من المسلسلات الجميله من ناحية القصه والرسم 
ونلاحظ ايضا انه اول انمي تحدث عن قصة فتاة اضاعت والدتها وبعدها تجدها ...
وبعدها اصبحت مثل هذه القصه منتشره كثيرا في عالم الانمي ...
اي ان الفكره هذه بدأت من المسلسل اللطيف 
ما إسم هذه الشخصية الكارتونية " الأنيمي " ؟ ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سانديبل 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو امعلمه الجواب صحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقب أحد الأئمه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سجاد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كائن حي يعش في الماء؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سمك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأدوات الحاده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سكين * 


*==============*

*من الالفاظ الشعبية أعتاد الأجداد القدماء إطلاقها على كائنات خرافية ليلية* 

*لتخويف أبنائهم بالعادة* 

*وبالمناسبة هي نوع من انواع الجن أيضا ً* 

*فما أسمها  ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سعلو او سعلاة 

ارجو التصحيح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

المكان الذي اختفى منه الامام الحجة عليه السلام؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الجواب  صحيح عزيزتي نوارة*

*وجواب سؤالك*

*الــســـرداب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين سؤالكن اني سأحط سؤال
من ابرز علماء الفيزياء النظرية درس في جامعة اكسفورد ولد عام 1932؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ستيفن هوكينج*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تحدث بعد  هطول الامطار الغزيرة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيلانات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعقاب المجرم ب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ســــــيــــول*


*================*


*من هي الملكة الآشورية التي أسمها يعني " الحمامة " ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سميراميس

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سؤالي 

ما الاسم الحقيقي لسميراميس؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  سمور امات* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية والدي العزيز*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هناك سجود لتصحيح النقص في الصلاه هو سجود ال........

----------


## ام الشيخ

سجود السهو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب يا الشيخ وين سؤالش

----------


## ام الشيخ

اسم يطلق على العود الذي ينظف به الأسنان

----------


## ابو طارق

*سواك * 

*او  مسواك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الانسان الذي يستمتع  بعذاب الاخرين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من المشروبات الشعبية لدى سكان المنطقة الغربية من المملكة العربية* *السعودية** على وجه الخصوص، وبعض المناطق الأخرى الا انه يعد ماركة مسجلة وعلامة مميزة لدى* *أبناء مكة** المكرمة والمدينة المنورة و* *جدة**. فماهو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تعد *السوبيا* من المشروبات الشعبية لدى سكان المنطقة الغربية من المملكة العربية السعودية على وجه الخصوص، وبعض المناطق الأخرى الا انه يعد ماركة مسجلة وعلامة مميزة لدى أبناء مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة و جدة. وقد ابتدع وتفنن في صناعة هذا المشروب (مشروب الطاقة الشعبي) كما يحلو للبعض تسميته بعض العائلات في المناطق الغربية. ومن أشهر هذه العائلات (عائلة الخشة) ويعتبر المعلم صالح خشة هو واحد من أشهر العائلات التي كرست جهدها في المدينة المنورة لصناعة هذا المشروب اذ انه للمعلم صالح مشاركات عديدة في المهرجان الوطني للتراث والثقافة السعودي.جعلت سمعته تتعدى المدينة المنورة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم تايلاند  القديم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*كانت في الماضي تحمل اسم "سيام" أي "البلد الآمن" أو "بلد الأمان والسلام".*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لعرض الأفلام

----------


## نورس الشرق

سينماء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب نورس وين سؤالش

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللقب الذي يطلق على المحاربين القدماء في اليابان*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ساموراي
هو اللقب الذي يطلق على المحاربين القدماء في اليابان

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  سيارات  فرنسية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سوباروا

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوبارو   يابانية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عندي خبره بالسيارات بابا 
اذا سقنا يصير خير

----------


## نورس الشرق

اعتقد ان السياره الفرنسيه هي سيتروين

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *ماركة سيارات فرنسية*



 

سيتروين

----------


## نورس الشرق

ما اصغر دول في قارة اسياء؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سنغافورة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي من أهم الاسباب المؤديه الي الشعور بالنقص لدي البشر ومن مايؤثر سلبا علي قدرتهم علي* *الابداع** نهى الله عزوجل عنها في ايات قرأنية ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*السخرية* هي من أهم الاسباب المؤديه الي الشعور بالنقص لدي البشر ومن مايؤثر سلبا علي قدرتهم علي الابداع ولعل خالقنا يعلم سرها أكثر منا فهنالك الكثير من الايات التي تتكلم عن السخرية وتنهي عن التنابذ بالقاب لما لها باق الاثر علي نفسيات الانسان ومن تاثيات السخريه انها تقلل الثقه بالنفس لما لذلك بالغ الاثر في تركيب شخصية الشخص عندما ينضج
يقول الله تعالى : " ياأيها الذين ءآمنوا لايسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيراً منهم ولانساءٌ من نساءٍ عسى أن يكن خيراً منهن ولاتلمزوا أنفسكم ولاتنابزوا بالألقب بئس الإسم الفسوق بعد الإيمن ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظلمون " سوره الحجرات الآيه 11

----------


## شفايف وردية

وين سؤالك يادموعة

----------


## ابو طارق

*معنى كلمة أبدي*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *معنى كلمة أبدي*



 

يمكن سرمدي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني مع ام الشيخ 
يمكن سرمدي

----------


## ابو طارق

*سرمدي     صحيح* 


*السؤال* 

*صحراء  مصرية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سيناء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو نوع من الوهم البصري يرى في أماكن كثيرة واشتهر في الصحراء ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سراب

كم يبلغ عدد الأعداد الرومانية؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سبعه
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ام الشيخ

> يمكن سبعه
> ارجوا التصحيح



 الاجابة صحيحة
ننتظر سؤالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتهم به النبي موسى

----------


## ام الشيخ

سحر

من أول من صنع الصابون؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسم دعاء مشهور

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دعاء السمات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين سؤالش خيو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بماذا لقب اميرالمؤمنين علي عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفاروق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اسماء القرآن الكريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سراج

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من اسماء يوم القيامه؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حبيبتي عفاف بماذا لقب امير المؤمنين علي؟
الجواب بحرف السين
والجواب هو سيف الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*حلقات متصله ببعض*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سلسلة 
ارجوا التحيح

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سلسلة

----------


## ابو طارق

*جزيرة    يمنية*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سقطري

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حرف من حروف الهجاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

سين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين سؤالش

----------


## ورده محمديه

اداة حرب قديمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مجموعة قصص تسمى..................قصصية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سلسله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من كبارعلماء اللغه العربيه؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

سيبويه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب نبي سؤال ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاصل  بين الأماكن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *فاصل بين الأماكن*



 سور

----------


## صفآء الروح

*  ما هي المعاهدة التي تقاسم الإنجليز والفرنسيون بها الدولة العثمانية ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

معاهدة سايكس بيكو

----------


## ام الشيخ

في اي مدينه توجد المئذنه الملويه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سامراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من المحاصيل الزيتية يستخدم لغرض الغذاء والعلاج فماهو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*من المحاصيل الزيتية يستخدم لغرض الغذاء والعلاج فماهو ؟*
*سمسم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي تسلمي ياقمر على هالنشاط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هى أخذ الشئ في خفية ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هى أخذ الشئ في خفية ؟*



_سرقة_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هو وجه بلا لسان ويتحدث عن الزمان ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الساعه

----------


## ام الشيخ

زوجة إبراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## صفآء الروح

> زوجة إبراهيم عليه السلام



* سارة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

* ما هو عدد نجوب الدب الأكبر ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ما هو عدد نجوب الدب الأكبر ؟*
*سبعه وعشرون*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كم دقيقه في الساعه الواحده؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ستين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوضع على الدونات لتحلية

----------


## نورس الشرق

> يوضع على الدونات لتحلية



 سكر

----------


## نورس الشرق

*ماهو الشيء الذي يوجد في نهاية باريس ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ماهو الشيء الذي يوجد في نهاية باريس ؟*
*حرف السين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الحيوانات المفترسة ماذا تسمى؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> الحيوانات المفترسة ماذا تسمى؟



 *اعتقد سباع*

----------


## نورس الشرق

*من السبع الموبقات ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السحر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احد الأبراج

----------


## ام الشيخ

السرطان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب يام الشيخ وين سؤالش

----------


## ام الشيخ

من الأشهر الانجليزية؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبتمبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على ظهر الجمل

----------


## ام الشيخ

سنام

----------


## ام الشيخ

هي معرفة نسب الرسول(ص)وحياته من ولادته حتى وفاته؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيرته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احـــــــــــــــــــد الأصابع

----------


## ام الشيخ

سبابه

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهو الشيء الذي حين يكون ابيض يعتبر متسخاً وحين يصبح اسود يعتبر نظيفا؟

----------


## نورس الشرق

> ماهو الشيء الذي حين يكون ابيض يعتبر متسخاً وحين يصبح اسود يعتبر نظيفا؟



يمكن السبوره

----------


## نورس الشرق

حيوان لبون ازرق رمادي له ذنب طويل كثيف الشعر يتخد من جلده فراء حسنةثمينه ما اسم؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

سنجاب
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> سنجاب
> 
> 
> أرجو التصحيح



 
*على مسؤليتي  الجواب  صحيح* 

*هو السنجاب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  كشمير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سراييبو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مـــــــــــــن انـــــــــــــــــــــــــواع المكرونه

----------


## المتحير

سبيكتي

----------


## المتحير

حاجة في المطبخ من حديد

----------


## ابو طارق

*سكين * 

*اعطونا اسئلة  كبيرة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ترك التكلم مع القدرة عليه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سكوت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الأشعة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأشعة السينية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين سؤالش عيون

----------


## ابو طارق

*أحد الفلاسفة اليونانيين*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سقراط
عذراً أخي العزيزأبو طارق ماعندي سؤال حالياً

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذا يسمى شحم سنام الإبل*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماذا يسمى شحم سنام الإبل*



 _ السر_

----------


## صفآء الروح

_كم عدد أحزاب القرآن ؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ستين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نهر في السنغال 250كم يروي كاولك ويصب في الأطلسي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نهر (السينغال)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموعة للأسف غلط 
راح اعطيكم فرصة ثانية حاولي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من السورالقرانيه التي بدات بالحمدلله؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموووووووووووووووووعه 
حبيبتي ما جاوبت على سؤالي
وش هو النهر؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

غاليتي عفاف
اسفه مادري ويش هوالنهر؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين دموعه حبيبتي 
خوفتش...امزح حبيبتي 
بس جواب النهر هو 

سالوم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جواب سؤالش دموعه هو 
سبأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مدرسة صوفيه اسسها سهل التستري في البصرة ونشرها تلميذه محمد بن سالم فنسبت اليه

----------


## ارسم العشق

_هلا عفاف استمتعنا باالسؤال ولكنه صعب_ 
_اعطينا الجواب_
_ونتتظر السؤال الثاني كي لا تتوقف اللعبه_
_تمنيتنا لكي با التوفيق_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السالمية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اداة معروفه منذ عصور ما قبل التاريخ استعملت زينة وتعويذه وتميمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السبحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مدينة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة تقع في ولاية واشنطن  فاز الرئيس الامريكي المنتخب باراك اوباما فيها فماهي ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مدينة تقع في ولاية واشنطن فاز الرئيس الامريكي المنتخب باراك اوباما فيها فماهي ؟*



*سياتل*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هو المكون الأساسي في تصنيع دوائر الإلكترونات الصغيرة ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

السيلكون

----------


## ام الشيخ

كم عدد
 نجوم الدب القطبي

----------


## صفآء الروح

> كم عدد
> 
> 
> نجوم الدب القطبي



 *سبعة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هي أصغر جمهورية في العالم ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن( سان مارينو)

----------


## ام سعدون

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ام سعدون

تم ايقاف عضويتك ..

الادارة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لعنت الله عليكم توني اشوف الموقع حقكم اثاريكم شيعه وانا مادري



 
هه

شر البلية مايضحك...

اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد


وآخر تابع له على ذلك...


 اللهم ألعن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام


وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله....

اللهم العنهم جميعاً



يامولاي ياأباعبد الله..


لعن الله أمة قتلتك ولعن الله أمة ظلمتك


ولعن الله أمة سمعت بذلك فرضيت به



كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لهم خصيماً يوم المحشر...

----------


## صفآء الروح

> لعنت الله عليكم توني اشوف الموقع حقكم اثاريكم شيعه وانا مادري



  ليش كل ها الحقد 
ويش مسويين لش الشيعة
على العموم الله يرد كيدكم في نحركم
والله يلعن كل ظال لمحمد واهل بيت محمد
الله العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد وخصه باللعن مني
ثم العن الثاني والثالث .................. الى اخر تابع لهم
اللهم العنهم جميعا

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يمكن( سان مارينو)



 جوابش *صح* خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ماذا تسمى وحدة القياس التي تعادل ستة آلاف مليون ميل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ماذا تسمى وحدة القياس التي تعادل ستة آلاف مليون ميل ؟*
سنه ضوئية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين موقع مهرجان الدوخلة التراثي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ســنابس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح 
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## hope

*اني بحط عنهآ ادا ممكن :)*

*ما هي جنسية أفضل  لاعب كرة قدم في آسيا لعام 2007  ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سعودي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من هو مخترع الدبابة ؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

> من هو مخترع الدبابة ؟



*  سيمون لاك*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*من هو أول قاضي قضى في العراق ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سلمان بن ربيعة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الجمل هو الحيوان الذي اطلق عليه العرب ؟

----------


## $ العازفة $

سفينة الصحراء

----------


## $ العازفة $

من هو النبي الذي كلَم الهدهد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نبي الله سليمان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

من حركات الصلاة ؟

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*سجود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو العدد الذي يلي الرقم 5؟

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*الرقم 6*
*سته*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*آله تستخدم لتحديد الوقت ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ساعه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طلب الشيء ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من ادوات صيد السمك

----------


## بنت الوفاء

سناره

----------


## بنت الوفاء

من مواصلاته البحريه؟؟

----------


## اول دمعة

> من مواصلاته البحريه؟؟



 سفن

----------


## hope

خيتوو أول دمعه وين السؤال ؟

طيب سؤالي :


*آله حادة تستخدم للتقطيع ؟*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

سكين

----------


## بنت الوفاء

حيوان يعيش في البحر وله اجحام ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سمك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الحيوانات المفترسة ماذا تسمى ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصدي
اكلات اللحوم

ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

لاااا خطا
بحرف السين

----------


## hope

* تسمى سباع*

----------


## hope

* من هو النبي الذى علمه الله لغة الطير والحيوان ؟
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نبي الله (سليمان)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ما جمع كلمة سائح ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 

سواح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

جواب صحيح اخت عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احد البنوك

----------


## بقآيا حنين

سامبا
ساب

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*من أول من صنع الصابون؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[quote=بقايا الحنين;880579]

*من أول من صنع الصابون؟*
 سليمان عليه السلام

سؤال مكرر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سور العزائم ؟

----------


## احلى توته

تسمحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا لي اشارك معاكم في المسابقه؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى توته 
حبيبتي اتفضلي ولا تستأذني 
المسابقات للجميع

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السجدة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما أطول بناء في العالم ؟*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ســور الصين العظيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها يا سجينة 
وين سؤالش

----------


## hope

*اين يقع جبل قاسيون ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سوريا 
تحديدا دمشق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع السمك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سكيميس
اسماك البحر الابيض المتوسط

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ما هو الاسم القديم لتايلاند ؟

----------


## بقآيا حنين

سيــــــــام

----------


## بقآيا حنين

في اللغة : بمعنى انسكب الماء..؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سال

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كم ثانية في الدقيقة الواحدة ؟

----------


## احلى توته

ستيين ثانيه في الدقيقه
60

----------


## احلى توته

فيلسوف اجتماعي وعالم اقتصاد اسكتلندي ، يعتبر مؤسس علم الاقتصاد الكلاسيكي .
من هو؟؟؟؟

----------


## اول دمعة

يمكن الجواب سميث آدم 
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## احلى توته

اختي اول دمعه جوابك صحيـــــــح :icon30: 

وين السؤال؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو ابن النبي نوح؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سام*

*من هو الشخص الذي أشار على النبي محمد*
*صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بحفر الخندق ؟؟*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلمان المحمدي

----------


## hope

ماهي الدولة التي عاصمتها الخرطوم ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السودان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احد الأمراض

----------


## بقآيا حنين

السكلسل

----------


## بقآيا حنين

_ من هي زوجة ابراهيم وأم اسحاق عليهما السلام ؟_

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سارة ..*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ماهو الشيء الذي يهطل منه المطر ؟؟*

----------


## احلى توته

السحب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نوع من أنواع السمك ؟*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*السلمون ..*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أسم يُلقب بهـ من كان قوياً وشجاعاً*
*لايخاف الصعاب ؟؟*

----------


## hope

سبع

----------


## hope

*من المواصلات البريه ....؟*

----------


## احلى توته

السياره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين السؤال

----------


## احلى توته

اسم من اسماء يوم القيامه
؟؟؟؟
!!!
 :wondering:

----------


## اول دمعة

جوابي هو الساعه 
ارجو التصحيح 
وسؤالي هو
ما هي الدوله الاوربيه التي ليس لها جيش ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سويسرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ذا يطلق على بقايا طعام الكلب اعزكم الله؟

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سؤر
اتمنى يكون صح !

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما هي اصغر جمهورية في العالم ؟

----------


## احلى توته

امممممممم   اعتقد "سان تومي"
مو متاكده
ارجو التصحيح
اذا صح  هذا سؤالي
ما هي اقدم جمهوريه في العالم
؟؟

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> امممممممم اعتقد "سان تومي"
> 
> مو متاكده
> ارجو التصحيح
> اذا صح هذا سؤالي
> ما هي اقدم جمهوريه في العالم
> 
> ؟؟



 خيتو احلى توته 
اصغر جمهوريه في العالم << سان مارينو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب حبيباتي وين سؤالكن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الأسم الذي يطلق على السحاب الرقيق ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سديم    او  سمحاق* 

*او الاثنين*

*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح وهو السديم حمدلله على السلامة  والدي وحج مبرور وذنب مغفور تقبل الله منك أعمالك يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*عيون لا تنام* 

*واسئل الله ان يرزقكم الحج في العام القادم* 

*وفي كل عام  ويمتعكم بالصحة والعافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*سيارة  فرنسية * 

*انما  ليس   ((سيتروين ))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف ما اعرف في عالم السيارات

----------


## ابو طارق

*اول حرفين* 

*وهي اربعة  احرف* 

*سي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيمكا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مثل  يقال * 

* لقد احترت انا بين  المطرقة  وال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*السندان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح ننتظر السؤال*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*من هو مخترع المكنسة       الكهربائية؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أطول بناء في التاريخ على الإطلاق. يبلغ طوله ما يقرب من 6,400كم2، شُيّد كله يدوَّيا. وقد بدأ العمل به في أول القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد على الأرجح، واستمر حتى بداية القرن السابع عشر الميلادي فماهو ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *من هو مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية؟؟؟؟؟*



 

*الأمريكي سبانغلر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> * أطول بناء في التاريخ على الإطلاق. يبلغ طوله ما يقرب من 6,400كم2، شُيّد كله يدوَّيا. وقد بدأ العمل به في أول القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد على الأرجح، واستمر حتى بداية القرن السابع عشر الميلادي فماهو ؟*



 
*أكرر سؤالي من جديد*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*غلطططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط^-*
*-^*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* أطول بناء في التاريخ على الإطلاق. يبلغ طوله ما يقرب من 6,400كم2، شُيّد كله يدوَّيا. وقد بدأ العمل به في أول القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد على الأرجح، واستمر حتى بداية القرن السابع عشر الميلادي فماهو ؟*
  سور الصين العظيم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة صحيحة بحثت ووجدت أنها هي وتأكدت من إجابتي من موقع الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم*

*اكرر إجابتي السابقة وهو*

*سـبانجلر _______ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مخترع المحول الكهربائي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ستانلي

----------


## ابو طارق

من اجمل  جزر  اليمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سقطره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي سادس أكبر جزيرة في العالم (مساحتها 470000 كم2)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سومطرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة عراقية دفن فيها الإمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سامراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من يوصل الرسائل من الأمام المغيب الى الناس يطلق عليهم

----------


## ابو طارق

*سفراء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تتسبب في امراض القلب والشرايين* 

*وتحذر منها المؤسسات الصحية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

هم السفراء المهدي عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف..

السفراء الأربعة هم التالية أسماؤهم حسب ترتيب تولِّيهم للسفارة :
السفير الأول : عثمان بن سعيد بن عمرو العَمري الأسدي ، المُكنَّى بأبي عَمْرو السمّـان العسكري 
السفير الثاني : محمد بن عثمان بن سعيد العَمْري الأسدي .
السفير الثالث : الحسين بن روح النوبختي ، و يُكنَّى بأبي القاسم ، و يُلقَّب بالبغدادي .
السفير الرابع : علي بن محمد السَّمَري ، المُكنَّى بأبي الحسن ، و المُلقب بالبغدادي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سيجاره

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  دولة* 

*السلفادور*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سان سلفادور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي أحد أكبر جزر* *البحرين** مساحةً و تقع في شرق مملكة البحرين و قد سميت  بهذا الأسم لأن النخيل قد سترتها من كل جانب فما أسم هذه الجزيزة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ستـــــــــــــره

----------


## looovely

* جزيرة سترة*

----------


## looovely

*من هو مخترع الدبابة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*مخترع الدبابة* : سيرارنست سونيتون 1914م

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي أكبر مدن شمال غرب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية المطلة*

*على المحيط الهادي*

*، فهي مدينة مهمة في غرب أمريكا بالنسبة إلى التجارة مع الدول الأسيوية بالذات. تقع في  ولاية واشنطن*

*. عدد سكانها 573672 (2005). مساحتها 369.2 كم2.*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سيتكا

----------


## ابو طارق

> سيتكا



 


*الجواب خطأ* 

*ارجوا البحث  اكثر* 

*انها مدينة مشهورة جدا*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سياتل الامريكية  وتقع في ولاية واشنطن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح 100%* 

*تشكر  ابني* 

*ابو علي* 

*سيتم التقييم * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  التشيلي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*سانتياغو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع  في* *أمريكا الجنوبية**، كانت تعرف سابقا باسم غويانا الهولندية فماهي ؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سورينام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي أبو علي يعطيك العافية وسيتم التقييم على بداية هذا النشاط الملحوظ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مصطلح يطلق على عملية إحلال المواطنين السعودين مكان العمالة الوافدة في وظائف القطاع الحكومي و القطاع الخاص ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعودة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم مشهور جدا* 

*سهل منبسط بين* *مكة* *والطائف** حظي بوفرة* *المياه* *والنخيل** يقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والذي كان يُقام ما بين هلال* *ذي القعدة** ومنتصف الشهر، وقد يمتد حتى الثاني من* *ذي الحجة** موعد القيام بشعائر الحج.*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم


يمكن السيل الكبير

لا احد يفشلني

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابحثي اكثر ابنتي* 

*وستجدي ان جوابك  خطأ* 

*السؤال  هو عن حدث كان يجري كل عام* 

*ويوجد  صحيفة  تسمى باسمه*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم



سوق عكاظ


ولدكم امير الذوق مفوت شوي

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صح  100%* 

*يعطيك العافية  ابني* 

*امير الذوق* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

*السلام عليكم*


*س: يقال لمن فقد والده يتيم... فما الذي يطلق على من فقد والدته؟؟؟*


*اتمنى يكون سهل عليكم*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

*السلام عليكم*

*يا علي...*

*من بداية السنة وما احد جاوب...*

*طيب حساعدكم...*

*هي من اربع حروف***

*على وزن يتيم***

*تبدا بحرف السين***


*موفقين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني* 

*امير الذوق* 

*نرجوا وضع الجواب * 

*وشاكرين لك فضلك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

*حسنا عمو ابو طارق...*

*والسؤال التالي سيكون انت من يضعه<< الظاهر اسئلتي ما تنحل...*

*الجواب هو سخيم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جرب حظك وحط أسئلة يمكن نقدر نجاوبها :) يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم * *لغة** سواحل* *إفريقيا الشرقية**، وهي لغة تعتبر في* *كينيا**وتانزانيا** اللغة الرسمية ؟*

----------


## احلى توته

لغة سواحيلية
مو متاكده ارجـو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانا اضم جوابي الى جواب ابنتي*  
*احلى توته*  

*اللغة السواحلية*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي  هو* 

*اسم الاول لعميد الاسرى* 

*الذي حرره حزب الله*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سمير القنطار

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماذا يطلق على الجماعة من النساء ؟

----------


## احلى توته

الجماعه من النساء: سرب

----------


## احلى توته

كلمة فارسية بمعنى السوس واصلها سوسان
فما هي؟ ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_(سوزان وسوزي):- كلمة فارسية بمعنى السوس واصلها سوسان_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يطلق على  الموظف* *الدبلوماسي** الأعلى الذي يترأس* *سفارة** لتمثيل بلاده في الخارج ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سفير

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم  الملعب الرئيسي* 

*لنادي  ريال مدريد الاسباني*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ملعب سانتياغو بيرنابيو

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صحيح * 


*اين السؤال*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

من هو مكتشف الضغط الدموي؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
* ستيفن هانس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة سلحفاة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلاحف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة بمعنى  الارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ســـهــــاد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إسم لنوع من أنواع الطيور ... ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سنونو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيلسوف  ومعلم يوناني قديم* 

*من تلامذته  افلاطون*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سقراط*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إسم لجامعة فرنسية شهيرة ’سميت على إسم الحي ّ الذي تقع فيه* 

*تأسست ّ عام 1253 م  بجهود  (Robert de Sorbon)*

*؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جامعــــــــــــــــه سوربون
*لا سوربون* (La Sorbonne) جامعة باريسية، وهي من أعرق الجامعات الأوروبية. وتوجد في الحي اللاتيني للعاصمة الفرنسية. تأسست في العام 1253 بجهود *روبير دي سوربون* (Robert de Sorbon) .

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو اللقب الذي يطلق على المحاربين القدماء في اليابان*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *هو اللقب الذي يطلق على المحاربين القدماء في اليابان*



 
*الجواب* 
*السموراي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحييييييييح* 

*اين السؤال* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*س: في أي مدينة توجد المئذنة الملوية ؟*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سامراء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اين يجتمع الماء والنار في الدنيا ؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_الجواب_ 
_ السحاب_


_سؤالي_

*س:**من هو أول من عمل القراطيس** ؟*

----------


## احلى توته

:huh:  
 :huuh: اني اللي اعرفه اول من عمل القراطيس النبي يوسف
وين حرف (س) ؟؟؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*صحيح ويش عجل اغلط ابي احطه في ابحث وجاوب حطيته هنا ماعلي مشوت كنت المعذرة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد  رؤساء  اندونيسيا * 


*ليس  سوكارنو*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الجنرال سوهارتو
او 
الرئيس الحالي..
سوسيلو بامبانج يودويونو..

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 


*وين سؤالك*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

س/  ما هي أكبر مدينة من حيث عدد السكان في استراليا ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيدني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملك يمني حميري عاش في الفترة بين 516 – 574، اشتهر بطرد الأحباش من اليمن،*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سيف بن ذي يزن

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*ولكن اين السؤال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فنان مصري كوميدي

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوجد  الكثير بحرف  السين* 


*ساعطيكي بعض منهم*


*سيد  زيان***سعيد صالح***سمير غانم* 

*يكفي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحافي لبناني اغتيل  سنة  2005 *

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*اغتيال الصحفي* سمير قصير في انفجار سيارته بحي الأشرفية في بيروت. *...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 


*اين   سؤالك ابنتي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماهي اول جزيره وصل لها كروستوفر كولومبس؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> ماهي اول جزيره وصل لها كروستوفر كولومبس؟



 



_سان سيلفادور_

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم  سوفياتي سابق* 


*سوفياتي  وليس  روسي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ستالين 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  ستالين* 

*الجواب صحيح  100%*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

من هو مكتشف اللقاح ضد شلل الاطفال؟

----------


## fofe

الامريكي سالك  ( جوناس سالك )

صح ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  جائزة  فرنسية* 

*تمنح في مجال السينما*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جائزه سيزار

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  جائزة  سيزار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*زوجة من زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم* 
*أم 000000000*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امرأه من ال عمار  ياسر ؟؟؟

----------


## ward roza <3

*السلام عليكم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*الاجابة هي : سمية* 


*وجهن بلا لسان يتحدث مع الزمان ؟؟؟ جوابه بحرف السين* 


*تــــــــــــحيــــــــــــــاتــــــــــــــي : اختــــــــــكـــــــم : & حب آل محمد&*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ساعه

----------


## ward roza <3

صحيح ساعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مدينه هي عاصمة مقاطعو شينسي الصين؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيان

اترك السؤال اليكم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اكمل الابيات التالية* 
*دعْ حبيبَ القلبِ يا 00000*
*فبنفسي ، لا بهِ الألمُ* 
*كَيْفَ حَلَّ ال00000 فِي بَدَنٍ * 
*خلقتْ منْ حسنهِ النعمُ ؟*
*يَا لَهَا مِنْ لَوْعَة ٍ شَعَبَتْ*
*ركنَ قلبي وَ هوَ ملتئمُ !*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *اكمل الابيات التالية* 
> *دعْ حبيبَ القلبِ يا 00000*
> *فبنفسي ، لا بهِ الألمُ* 
> *كَيْفَ حَلَّ ال00000 فِي بَدَنٍ* 
> *خلقتْ منْ حسنهِ النعمُ ؟*
> *يَا لَهَا مِنْ لَوْعَة ٍ شَعَبَتْ*
> *ركنَ قلبي وَ هوَ ملتئمُ !*



دعْ حبيبَ القلبِ يا سقمُفبنفسي ، لا بهِ الألمُكَيْفَ حَلَّ السُّقْمُ فِي بَدَنٍخلقتْ منْ حسنهِ النعمُ ؟يَا لَهَا مِنْ لَوْعَة ٍ شَعَبَتْركنَ قلبي وَ هوَ ملتئمُ !

----------


## ward roza <3

اين السؤال خيتوووو دمعه

----------


## looovely

*سـلاااام,,*
*من بعد أذن دموعه سأضع السؤال* 
*على ماذا تطلق الأسماء التالية : الأحدب و الخاطف ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

تطلق هذه الاسماء على السيف..

----------


## hope

*جوري* *وين السؤال  ـ ـ ؟؟*

----------


## hope

*من هو أول من كتب:  _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _ ؟؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## hope

> النبي سليمان عليه السلام



 
*اجابه صحيح حبوبهـ*
*لكن وين سؤالك ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح احط سؤال بعد اذنكم:
من اجزاء النبته؟

----------


## مضراوي

*الساق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح

طيب اخوك وين سؤالك

----------


## ابو طارق

*يستخرج  من الحليب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السمنه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من مؤلفات الأمام زين العابدين الصحيفه ال........

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الصحيفه السجاديه

----------


## عشقي القران

وين سؤالك

اخت جوري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من طوائف المسلمين؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السنه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب عيون حبيبتي وين سؤالش

----------


## أموله

؟_؟ وين السؤآآآآل

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  عاصمة  سنغافورا*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سنغافورا عاصمتها سنغافورا..

----------


## looovely

*ماهي الدولة الأوربية التي ليس لها جيش؟؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سويسرا والفاتيكان

----------


## looovely

*ما هي عاصمة البوسنة والهرسك ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سراييفو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يلقب طير العقاب بأنه 00000000000000*

----------


## مضراوي

طائر السنونو


أرجو التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة شكرا على المحاولة أخي مضراوي يعطيك الف عافية*

*والجواب الصحيح هو*
*يلقب ب سيد الجوارح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كان الامام الحسين عليه السلام يحبها حباً شديداً ، ويقول فيها وفي اُمها الرباب الشعر* 

*أكمل الفراغ* 

*لعمرك اننــي لاحب داراً * تحل بها 00000 والربـاب 
أحبهمــا وابذل جل مالي * وليس للائمي فيهــا عتـاب*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*لعمرك اننــي لاحب داراً * تحل بها سكينةوالربـاب* 

*أحبهمــا وابذل جل مالي * وليس للائمي فيهــا عتـاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شمر كفعل أبيك يا بن عمارة ** 
*يوم الطعان وملتقـى الأقــران 
واُنصر عليا والحسين ورهطه ** 
*واقصد لهنـد وابنهـا بهــوان 
إن الإمام أخا النبي محـمـد **
* علم الهدى ومنــارة الإيمــان* 


*من القائلة هذه الأبيات ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سوده بنت عماره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري هي * *سودة بنت عمارة الهمدانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أكمل الحديث الشريف 
قال هشام بن سالم عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام قال سمعته يقول : ((رأي المؤمن ورؤياه في آخر الزمان على000000جزء من أجزاء النبوة)) .

----------


## علوكه

_أكمل الحديث الشريف_ _قال هشام بن سالم عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام قال سمعته يقول : ((رأي المؤمن ورؤياه في آخر الزمان على سبعين جزء من أجزاء النبوة))_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علوكه وين سؤالك

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم الاول* 

*لاول رائد فضاء  عربي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود

----------


## ابو طارق

*اريد  جواب  باي حرف مش مهم* 


*هل مكتوب علينا وضع الاسئلة* 

*نحن فقط  ام يجب على الجميع* 

*ان يضعوا  الجواب  وال؟؟؟؟   ايضا*

----------


## looovely

> *اريد جواب باي حرف مش مهم* 
> 
> 
> *هل مكتوب علينا وضع الاسئلة*  
> *نحن فقط ام يجب على الجميع*  
> 
> *ان يضعوا الجواب والسؤال ايضا*



 * والجواب* 
* الذي يجيب يضع (السؤال)بعد الإجابه*
*عجبتني طريقتك للفت الأنتباه لهذه النقطه والدي العزيز*

----------


## looovely

*ما هي أكبر مدينة من حيث عدد السكان في استراليا ؟*
*سهل : )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيدني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احدى اميرات ديزني؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساندي  بل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احدى انواع السمك* 

*ليس  السردين*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سمك السلمون ..
انتظر التصحيح..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو ماضي كلمة سهو ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ساندي بل 
بابا الي اعرفه ان ساندي بل مو من اميرات ديزني
كنت اقصد 
سنوايت


الإجابه
سهو 
بفتح س وهـ
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*قصة من قصص الف ليلة وليلة* 

*ال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لشاب عربي من بغداد يجوب البحار*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سندباد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ماهو ماضي كلمة سهو ؟*



*أهلين حبيبتي عفاف الهدى إجابتك غلط يعطيك الف عافية* 
* الإجابة الصحيحة  هي سها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة سطر ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سطور

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماهو مرادف كلمة البارجه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سفينة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قائد السيارة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سائق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هو ذو الفقار؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيف*

*هو سيف الله البتار* 

*سيف الامام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

من الحواس 

ال؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

السمع..

----------


## ابو طارق

*جزيرة في البحر الابيض المتوسط* 

*انما  ليس (سردينيا )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب منك والدي ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساموس :::  في اليونان* 

*مساحتها ::: 476 كليلو متر مربع*

*عدد السكان ::: 34.000  الف نسمة*

*عاصمتها :::  فاثي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من حروف الهجاء؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حرف السين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  مشهور للمقاتليين اليابانيين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون* *السومو*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون الإجابة هذه* 
*يطلق عليهم ساموراي*

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا  ليس  يمكن * 

*اكيد * 

*الساموراي* 

*والجواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول رائد فضاء عربي

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلطان بن  سلمان بن عبد العزيز*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  صاروخ مضاد للطائرات يحمل على الكتف*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

صآروخ ستنغر ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 

*ايضا تشكري ابنتي* 

*مشاعل لاتنطفئ*

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا  نوع اخر من الصواريخ المضادة للطائرلت* 

*تحمل على الكتف  (( غير  الستينغر ))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* صواريخ "سام"* 

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  100%* 

*جواب تمام* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يقال  للانسان  الثمل*

----------


## مضراوي

*سكران*
*واتمنى الجواب صحيح* 
*تحيآتي* 
*مضراوي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكر ابني* 

*مضراوي* 

*مع كل ترحيب* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صنعت حتى تناسب اليد  اليسرى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ساعه 
مع انو البعض يحطها في اليد اليمنى 
ما ادري صح والا 
انتظر تصحيح البابا

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح * 

*نعتمد في الجواب القاعدة الاساسية للسؤال* 

*نعم  هي الساعة* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضع بيت الامامين العسكريين (عليهما السلام) كان الامامان يتهجدان فيه بالادعية والاذكار والاستغفار؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سرداب الغيبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة أوروبيه عاصمتها براتيسلافا فماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سولوفاكيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسطوانة الغاز يطلق عليها ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلندر* 
*يجب ان تكون الاسئلة متعلقة* 

*باللغة العربية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يطلق  عليه  اضخم  بناء في العالم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سور الصين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احدى زوجات نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ساره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة سلحفاة ؟*

----------


## علوكه

_سلاحف_

----------


## علوكه

_من هو  النبي الذي خاطب النمل ؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي شجرة عظيمة فوق السماء السابعة وتحت عَرْش الرحمان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* سِدْرَة المُنْتَهَى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو العالم الأثري الكبير الذي يعتبر عميد الأثريين المصريين ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الدكتور // سليم حسن...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملك يمني حميري عاش في الفترة بين 516 – 574، اشتهر بطرد الأحباش من اليمن،*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سيف بن ذي يزن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة سوريه تشتهر بالأثار الرومانية الكثيرة لها مجموعة من السدود ( 18 سد ) والبحيرات نذكر منها :-*
*بحيرة سد الروم* *بحيرة سد العين* *يحيرة سد الغيظة* *بحيرة سد الطيبة*  
*فما اسم هذه المدينه ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مدينه السويداء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة دولة من دول الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق* 


*هذا السؤال  سيتم التقييم على الاجابة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون* 
*سارانسك عاصمة جمهورية موردوفيا* 

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف الجواب  خطأ* 

*اعطيني  اسم  ثاني* 

*ساعتبره  صحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الجواب منك والدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انها  العاصمة * 

*سوخومي* 

*عاصمة*

*أبخازيا هي جمهورية مستقلة تقع في شمال غرب* *جورجيا**بالقوقاز** على شمال* *البحر الأسود**  ;*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسم احد اصابع اليد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سبابه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مستكشف بندقي فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سباستيان كابوت* 

*Sebastian Cabot ولد عام 1472 في البندقية وتوفي عام 1557 في لندن.*

----------


## ابو طارق

* أول وزير خارجية في أول حكومة لبنانية بعد الإستقلال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن السنيوره
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*خطأ* 

*كان هذا  في اربعينيات القرن الماضي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحثت ولم اجد غير هذه الإجابة التي يبدأ جوابها بحرف السين واظنها خاطئة لأن الفترة لم تكن في الاربعينات* 

*سليم أحمد الحص* 

*وزيراً للخارجية وللمغتربين من* *25 نوفمبر**1989** إلى* *24 ديسمبر**1990** وذلك في حكومته في عهد الرئيس* *إلياس الهراوي**.* 
*وزيراً للخارجية ووزيرا للمغتربين من* *4 ديسمبر**1998** إلى* *26 أكتوبر**2000** وذلك في حكومته في عهد الرئيس* *إميل لحود*

----------


## ابو طارق

هو  

سليم تقلا 

(1895-1945)، أول وزير خارجية في أول حكومة لبنانية بعد الإستقلال. ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*من عائلة الصلح في لبنان يوجد اسماء* 

*كثيرة تولت  رئاسة الوزراء* 

*منهم* 

*رياض الصلح* 

*تقي الدين الصلح*

*رشيد الصلح* 


*يوجد واحد يبتدئ اسمه  بحرف  السين* 

*من هو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سامي الصلح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*روسي \اميركي عالم احياء (حصل على جائزة نوبل عام1951) فمن هو ؟
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

* سيلمان واكسمن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دكتاتور  روسي  حكم الاتحاد السوفياتي بالحديد والنار* 

*لقب  بالرجل الفولاذي  والدكتاتور الاحمر*

*الاسم الثاني*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ستالين..

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح * 

*هو  جوزيف  ستالين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مكان  يتم فيه تصوير البرامج  ونشرات الاخبار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ستيديو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر، كاتب، باحث ومترجم عربي، من أبناء* *العرب* *االفلسطينيين** الذين بقوا في الوطن بعد* *النكبة** وحرب عام* *1948**، وإثر ذلك أصبحوا مواطني* *دولة** إسرائيل فمن هو ؟*

----------


## عيون اسيل

سلمان مصالحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*سميح  القاسم* 


*ارجوا التصحيح ابنتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب اختي عيون اسيل هو الصحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي وحياك معانا حبوبه*
*شكرا على المحاولة والدي عساك عالقوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي رئيسة شركة* *ياهو!** والتي احتلت المركز الخمسين من ضمن قائمة مجلة فوربس لأقوى 100 امرأة في عام 2008 م ؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *من هي رئيسة شركة* *ياهو!** والتي احتلت المركز الخمسين من ضمن قائمة مجلة فوربس لأقوى 100 امرأة في عام 2008 م ؟*



 سوزان ديكر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي سيتم التقييم على هذا المجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*( يا أمير المؤمنين، واللهِ لو أمرتنا بالمسير إلى قُسطنطينية وروميّة مُشاةً حُفاة على غير عطاء ولا قوّة.. ما خالفتُك أنا ولا رجلٌ مِن قومي، فقال له الإمام عليّ عليه السّلام: صدقتم، جزاكمُ الله خيراً.)* 
*من هو القائل ؟**
*

----------


## sh1175

الجواب هو سعيد بن قيس الهمداني
        سؤالي هو : ماهو عدد احزاب القرآن الكريم؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ستييييين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الجرائم؟

----------


## عيون اسيل

السرقـــــــة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة سحاب ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سحب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المكان  الواسع الذي يحتوي على محلات كثيرة* 

*وبضائع  كثيرة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سوبر ماركت 
سيتي مول
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن سوق

----------


## ام الشيخ

أدب من آداب الصيام قبل طلوع الشمس؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سحور 
اهلا وسهلا بام الشيخ
وحشتنا طلتش ومشاركاتش الحلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شريط مفرد أو شرائط من الجلد المجدول يستخدم لإصدار صوت مفاجئ
 عالي لحث الحيوانات على التحرك أو العمل؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*عفر سوط*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح صوت حبيبتي صدوف
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ماعليش حبيبتي السؤال سقط سهوا ههههههه*

** اسم يطلق على الرجل الشجاع وهو أحد اسماء*
*ملك الغابة ؟؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الاسد بس مو بالسين

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الاجابة غلط*
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن
( سبع )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه ما عرفت

----------


## ابو طارق

*حدث يجري  كل عام  في الجنادرية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سباق الهجن

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  سباق الهجن* 

*تشكري  سيدتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عادة يستعملوها اليهود  المتدينين* 


*وهي  تطويل ال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*امممممم ماعرفت الإجابة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انظروا الى صورة يهودي متدين* 

*وستجدون شيئ يتميز به* 

*جربواا*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن المقصود السوالف (السالف)

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح* 

*100%* 

*السوالف الطويلة* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينقسم المجتمع اليهودي الى  فئتين* 

*الشرقيين والغربيين* 

*لهم تسمية في المجتمع* 

*الغربيين  :: هم الاشكناز* 

*والشرقيين :: هم  ال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* السفارد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تعيرنا بأنا قليل عديدنا* 

*فقلت لها إن الكرام قليل* 
*وما ضرنا أنا قليل وجارنا*
*عزيز وجار الأكثرين ذليل*
*إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه*
*فكـل رداء يرتـديه جـمــيل*
*وإن لم يحمل على النفس ضيمها*
*فليس له إلى حسن الثناء سبيل*
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السموأل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المرض الذي اودى بحياة* 

*نابليون*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*سرطان المعدة..*

*ولكن وجدت بانه مات مسموما وليس بالسرطان..*

*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news...00/1365193.stm*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  سرطان المعدة* 

*الجواب  صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

* يعتبر أكبر واقوي زعيم* *مصري** التف حوله الشعب باكملة من الاسكندرية الي اسوان في وقت لم تكن هناك اجهزة ووسائل اتصال او اعلام ومعظم الشعب امي لا يقراء الصحف و قائد* *ثورة 1919** في مصر .*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سعد زغلول

----------


## ام الشيخ

من أسماء جهنم .؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> سعد زغلول



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*سعد  زغلول*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو ولد في* *حلب** عام* *1894** لعائلة عريقة ،مشهورة بالوطنية و الثراء. والده الحاج أنجب ستة أبناء من بينهم الذي بدت عليه مظاهر النباهة والإقدام منذ صغره، فنشأ وترعرع في حلب، وتلقى علومه الابتدائية والتجهيزية فيها وصحا على اجتماعات واتصالات تقوم بها عائلته مع رجالات البلد، حيث كان القوم يجتمعون في منزل الشيخ عبد الحميد الجابري للتداول في أمور البلاد وما آلت إليه.*

----------


## حلاالكون

> من أسماء جهنم .؟



سقر و سعير

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

ما عرفت الجواب 

بانتظار السؤال اليديد 

والسموحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*مازال السؤال رقم* 


*1176*

قائم

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *هو ولد في* *حلب** عام* *1894** لعائلة عريقة ،مشهورة بالوطنية و الثراء. والده الحاج أنجب ستة أبناء من بينهم الذي بدت عليه مظاهر النباهة والإقدام منذ صغره، فنشأ وترعرع في حلب، وتلقى علومه الابتدائية والتجهيزية فيها وصحا على اجتماعات واتصالات تقوم بها عائلته مع رجالات البلد، حيث كان القوم يجتمعون في منزل الشيخ عبد الحميد الجابري للتداول في أمور البلاد وما آلت إليه.*



سعد الله عبد القادر لطفي الجابري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هي إحدى* *الدول الاسكندنافية** الواقعة في* *شمال أوروبا** فماهي هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السويد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم البارجة الحربية التي دمرتها المقاومة* 

*للعدو الاسرائيلي في عدوان تموز 2006*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*اتوقع ساعر*

*جاري البحث*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*البارجة  ساعر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاعر لبناني   شهير * 

*ويشتهر  بشيبته  وربطة العنق الحمراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشاعر سعيد عقل* 
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *شاعر لبناني شهير* 
> 
> 
> *ويشتهر بشيبته وربطة العنق الحمراء*



* سعيد عقل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*هو الشاعر  سعيد عقل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم  دولة  تايلاند السابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتظر  الجواب* 

*واذا لم اجد جواب  اليوم مساء * 

*سوف  اجاوب  انا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تعرف تايلند سابقا باسم "سيام"

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الشاعر الكويتي الذي  يلقب بشاعر السور ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سليمان الهويدي  العنزي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هيكل يبحث عنه اليهود منذ الاف السنين*

*هيكل ::؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هيكل سليمان

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  انه  هيكل  سليمان* 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*عيون لا تنام* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

زيت مفيد في حالات الربو الشعبي حيث يساعد على ترطيب الجهاز التفسي المتقاطع مع الجهاز الهضمي، وهو من زيوت التدليك الشهيرة

----------


## القزويني

سمسم
اى زيت السمسم




____تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أخي الكريم شكرا على هذا المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو رئيس جمهورية تشيلي منذ 1970 وحتى 1973م قتل في الإنقلاب العسكري الذي أطاح بحكمه ؟

----------


## القزويني

هو
سلفادور ازابيلينو اليندي غوسنيز الليندي






___تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> من هو رئيس جمهورية تشيلي منذ 1970 وحتى 1973م قتل في الإنقلاب العسكري الذي أطاح بحكمه ؟



* سلفادور ازابيلينو اليندي غوسنيز الليندي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

القزويني - عاشقة المستحيل
جواب صحيح
شكرا على هذا المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو النهر الذي يوجد في* *اليابان،** والذي يصب في خليج* *طوكيو**  ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ماهو النهر الذي يوجد في* *اليابان،** والذي يصب في خليج* *طوكيو** ؟*



**
سوميدا (باليابانية: 墨田) هو نهر في اليابان، يصب في خليج طوكيو.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي موفقة لكل خير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة سعدان ( القرد ) ؟

----------


## hope

> ماهو جمع كلمة سعدان ( القرد ) ؟







*سعادين*

----------


## hope

*نبي ورث الملك عن أبيه وعمره ثلاثة عشر سنة ؟*

----------


## حلاالكون

> *نبي ورث الملك عن أبيه وعمره ثلاثة عشر سنة ؟*



 
النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## حلاالكون

سورة تنتهى جميع اياتها بحرف السين ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  ((الناس ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يتميز به الجمل*

----------


## الباسمي

الصبر

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصبر   تبتدئ  بحرف  ال   ((ص  ))* 

*اريد جواب بحرف  ((س))*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سنام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  سنام* 

*الجواب صحيح* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  حقائب عالمية*

----------


## القزويني

سامسون


_______تحياتي

----------


## ام الشيخ

سامسونايت

----------


## ام الشيخ

*ما هي المدينة التي يوجد بها ضريح للامامين العسكريين عليهما السلام؟*[

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سامراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أكمل هذا المثلٌ المشهور 

_________  السيف العذل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> أكمل هذا المثلٌ المشهور 
> 
> 
> _________ السيف العذل



 سبق السيف العذل

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح * 


*سبق السيف العدل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صفة  لمن يتعمم * 

*بالعمامة السوداء*

----------


## fofe

اعتقد سيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح سيد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اسم أول سفينة عربية عمانية تزور الموانيء الإمريكية في عام 1840 م ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سلطانه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وتستحقي تقييم مني على هذا المجهود والنشاط 
سلمت يمناك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم يبلغ عدد المعلقات في الشعر الجاهلي ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سبع معلقات

----------


## القزويني

* عدد المعلقات في الشعر الجاهلي, سبع معلقات*





*----------------تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة  سيارات  يابانية*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سوزوكي

سيكو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صحفي وأستاذ لبناني من أصل فلسطيني وأمه سورية. كان أستاذاً للعلوم السياسية في جامعة القديس يوسف في بيروت و درس في جامعة السوربون في باريس. وهو من الداعاة للديمقراطية ومعارضي التدخل السوري في لبنان، ويحمل الجنسية الفرنسية.
في 2 يونيو2005 تم اغتياله عن طريق قنبلة في سيارته، وما زالت هوية الفاعلين مجهولة فمن يكون ؟

----------


## القزويني

سمير قصير



---------------تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أخي القزويني شكرا على هذا العطاء والمجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من القائل
 إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه فكل رداء يرتديه جميل ؟

----------


## القزويني

السموأل 






______________تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> من القائل
> 
> 
> إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه فكل رداء يرتديه جميل ؟



* ][السموأل][*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح اخي القزويني وعاشقة المستحيل تسلمون لي عالنشاط والمجهود

----------


## القزويني

*ما هي أعظم سورة في القرآن الكريم ؟*



*___تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة الفاتحة *

----------


## ابو طارق

* اسم مكوك فضاء  روسي ينقل مواد ومعدات للمحطة الفضائية الدولية*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*يمكن* إنديفور  

بانتظار التصويب

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  يكون  بحرف  السين* 

*يعني الجواب  خطأ* 

*ابحثي اكثر ابنتي*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *اسم مكوك فضاء روسي ينقل مواد ومعدات للمحطة الفضائية الدولية*



يمكن المركبة *سيوز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر تصحيحك والدي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  هو* 

*المركبة  سيوز*

----------


## ابو طارق

* هي تقنية* *انتشار* *الصوت** وتستخدم عادة في* *البحر** لإكتشاف ماتحت الماء وعمل* *الإتصال** وكشف* *الآثار** أو الأجسام تحت البحر وأيضا مايسمى الكشف الصوتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب
السونار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كان فناناًإسبانياً كاتالانياً. يعد من أشهر رسامي القرن  العشرين. كرسام بارع واحتلت زوجته جالا مكانا كبيرا في حياته وأدخلها كعنصر أساسي في كثير من لوحاته. كما عمل في فيلم الرسوم المتحركة القصير الفائز بجائزة أكاديمية وهو _دزتينو_ (Destino)، والذي فيه تعاون مع والت  ديزني؛ وتم إصداره أخيراً في عام 2003 م فمن هو ؟.

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سلفادور دالي

من أعماله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح هو الرسام الاسباني سلفادور دالي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أعتقل في السجون الاسرائيليه في 13 نوفمبر ، 
اقتحم موقع إسرائيلي بعد ان اجتاز الحدود الأردنية متجهاً إلى فلسطين المحتلة فقتل أحد جنود شرطة حرس الحدود برتبة رائد و هو المدعو "بنحاس ليفي" -و هو شقيق قائد لواء القدس في الشرطة الإسرائيلية سابقا ً "ميكي ليفي"
1990 بدأ بدراسته للتوجيهي في السجن ،و حصوله على معدل أهله للإنتساب للجامعة ، لكن السلطات الصهيونية رفضت انتسابه لجامعة القدس المفتوحة ،
 مما اضطره لإكمال دراسته في جامعة تل أبيب العبرية عن طريق المراسلة
 و قد نبغت عبقريته أثناء دراسته فقد كانت الجامعة تبعث يهودا ً من الأساتذة المختصين لمناقشته فيناقشهم و يلزمهم الحجة 
و لقد تمكن من الحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في العلوم السياسية و العلاقات الدولية بامتياز ،
 و عندما باشر بدراسة الماجستير الأنظمة السياسية /ديموقراطيات ، منع من ذلك بحجة واهية 
فمن يكون ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلطان العجلوني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المعتقل تعسفيا وبدون جرم جنائي* 

*يعتبر  معتقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معتقل سياسي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولد عام 1788 في مدينة ليونبفرنسا و نزح إلى مصر مع الحملة الفرنسية وبقي بها واعتنق الإسلام، وكان القائد العام للجيش المصري في عهد الخديوي  عباس. وهذا تمثال له في مصر فمن يكون ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سليمان باشا 
أو الكولونيل سيف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*ماذا تقول في رجل مسلم عاقل بالغ غير جاهل أهديت له ميتة فأكل منها وهو غير جائع ولا مضطر وكان في ذلك غير آثم ؟*
*اهديت له.........*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اهديت له سمكة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاعرة* *وكاتبة* *وناقدة* *كويتية** حاصلة على درجة * *الدكتوراه* * في* *الاقتصاد* *والعلوم السياسة*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سعاد محمد الصباح
السؤال
نهر مكون اسمه من حرف واحد
نهر ال............

----------


## ابو طارق

*السين*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ملعب* *كرة قدم** يقع في* *مدريد**بإسبانيا**. وهو ملعب* *ريال مدريد** سمي بذلك نسبة إلى الرئيس السابق لريال مدريد*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*ملعب* سانتياغو بيرنابيو

----------


## ام الشيخ

ما هي أصغر جمهوريات أمريكا الوسطى ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلفادور
سؤالي
لغز:
لاأفكر لاأسمع لاأرى مع ذلك لايستغني عني إنسان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الساعة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي الكلمة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم مرتين في سورة سبأ الآية (16) وفي سورة الواقعة الآية (28) وبالتاء المربوطه (ة) في سورة النجم الآية (14) وفي الآية (16) ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سدر مخضود
سدرة المنتهي
والباقي موحافظه :embarrest:

----------


## ارسم العشق

اشكر كل من عطر صفحتي
وباالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> سدر مخضود
> سدرة المنتهي
> والباقي موحافظه



 
*جواب صحيح هي كلمة سدر - سدرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يطلق على الأغشية التي تحيط* *بالدماغ* *والنخاع الشوكي** ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*

*السَحَايَا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عبارة عن أكلة عربية لذيذة مثلثة الشكل وتنتشر في موائد الخليج الرمضانية وتكاد أن تكون علامة مميزة في شهر* *رمضان**. فماهي ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سمبوسه

نفس الشي
عبارة عن أكلة شعبيه لذيذة وتنتشر في موائد الخليج الرمضانية فماهي ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أممممم عرفتها ساقو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم المدينة الفرنسية التي يوجد بها  مقر* *البرلمان  الأوروبي** ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*ستراسبورغ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  تجمع  المحلات التجارية* 

*وقد استبدل في هذه الايام  باسماء * 

*اجنبية *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سيتي مول*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أبو بشر عمرو بن عثمان بن قنبر البصري،*

* المعروف  ب ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* المعروف بسيبويه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أكبر واقوي زعيم* *مصري** التف حوله الشعب باكملة من الاسكندرية الي اسوان في وقت لم تكن هناك اجهزة ووسائل اتصال او اعلام ومعظم الشعب امي لا يقرأ الصحف و قائد* *ثورة 1919** في مصر .*
*اعتقل ونفي إلى جزيرة* *مالطة**بالبحر  المتوسط** هو ومجموعة من رفاقه في* *8 مارس** (آذار)* *1919** فانفجرت* *ثورة 1919** في مصر فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعد  زغلول *

----------


## ابو طارق

*كاتبة  وجودية  فرنسية* 

*ارتبطت بعلاقة  صداقة  وحب مع* 

*الفيلسوف  جان بول  سارتر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سيمون دي بوفوار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نبات أخضر من الحشائش الشتوية  دلت التجارب على أنه أشد فعالية من الجزر في درء مرض اعتام عدسة العين فماهو ؟
**
*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سبانخ :atkal:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إذا ابيضت اتسخت؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السبورة* 

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *السبورة* 
> 
> 
> *أنتظر التصحيح*



 صح
يالله سعالش :toung:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أكمل الحديث التالي :*

* (فلو أن حجرا زال عن جبل في يوم 00000 لرده الله عز وجل إلى مكانه).*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*الجواب السبت يمكن...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*اذا كان الجواب صح السؤال هو...
*

*المروءاتُ التي عاشت بنا 
                   لم تزل تجري ؟؟؟؟؟ في دِمانا*

*أملأ الفراغ..؟؟؟**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الجواب السبت يمكن...*



 
*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*الجواب صحيح ( سبت )* 
*يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي ايلول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *اذا كان الجواب صح السؤال هو...*
> 
> 
> *المروءاتُ التي عاشت بنا* 
> *لم تزل تجري ؟؟؟؟؟ في دِمانا* 
> *أملأ الفراغ..؟؟؟*



 
*الجواب هو* 

* سعيراً*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الاية التالية* 
*﴿...وَاللاَّتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلاَ تَبْغُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ 00000 إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا﴾*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سبيلا ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي حساسة اسعدني وجودج :)*
*عساج على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي إحدى شركات صناعة السيارات تم إنشاء* *الشركة** من قِبل* *شركة  تويوتا  للسيارات** عام* *2003م** بهدف جذب فئة الشباب في* *الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية** كان أول ظهور لها في معرض* *نيو يورك** للسيارات عام* *2002م** حيث قدمت ثلاث سيارات اختبارية فماهو أسمها ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سوباروو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب خاطىء شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو* 
*سايون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تم الأفراج عنه يوم الأربعاء 16* *يوليو** 2008 في صفقة تبادل بين* *حزب الله اللبناني* *وإسرائيل** تم بموجبها الإفراج عنه وعن أربعة أسرى لبنانيين من أفراد حزب الله فمن يكون؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *تم الأفراج عنه يوم الأربعاء 16* *يوليو** 2008 في صفقة تبادل بين* *حزب الله اللبناني* *وإسرائيل** تم بموجبها الإفراج عنه وعن أربعة أسرى لبنانيين من أفراد حزب الله فمن يكون؟*



 :huuh: سمير القنطار؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح حبوبه برافو :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* سياسي ورجل أعمال* *لبناني** -* *سعودي** وهو ابن* *رفيق الحريري** صنفته* *مجلة فوربس** سنة* *2007** ضمن لائحة أغنى أغنياء العالم بثروة قدرتها ب2.3 مليار دولار   فمن يكون ؟*

----------


## حلاالكون

*سعد الدين الحريري*
*؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي حلا الكون يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي وموفقة دائم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي الدول العربية يوجد نهر الأعوج والديراني؟*

----------


## آهات حنونه

سهل الزبداني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي الجواب سوريا* 
*وسهل الزبداني موجود في سوريا عساج على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أي الدول العربية كانت تلقب بسلة الغذاء العربي ؟*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*سودان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي بحر العجائب عساج على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_من هم أول من سكن بابل ؟_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> _من هم أول من سكن بابل ؟_



 
*السومريون ...
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دموعه تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي ثانى أكبر جزيرة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ماهي ثانى أكبر جزيرة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط ؟*



*سردينية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الحركات الخمسه في تشكيل الحروف؟؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

مدري يمكن 
( سداسيات ) ...؟؟؟؟
ماني متأكدة من الإجابة ..
أرجو التصحيح  :in_love:

----------


## آهات حنونه

المجموعه السداسيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا لا خبصتوا حبيباتي 

كنت اقصد السكون 


شكرا عالمحاوله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من انواع الرسم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

السريالي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
وين سؤالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احدى قنوات الأطفال ؟؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

*سبيس ستون*

*بس مادري تقصدي العربيه والاe ههههه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي أحدى دول حوض النيل فماهي ؟*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *هي أحدى دول حوض النيل فماهي ؟*



 
*الجواب*

*السودان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من المواد الحوزوية؟؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

السطوح   قبل وصولهم لدرجة الاجتهاد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *الجواب*
> 
> 
> *السودان*



 
*جواب صحيح أخي ابو علي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أحد أشهر* *الشعراء**الفلسطينين** المعاصرين الذين ارتبط اسمهم بشعر الثورة والمقاومة من داخل أراضي العام 48 ، وهو مؤسس صحيفة كل العرب فمن يكون ؟*

----------


## الباسمي

ما عرفت

----------


## أموله

> * أحد أشهر* *الشعراء**الفلسطينين** المعاصرين الذين ارتبط اسمهم بشعر الثورة والمقاومة من داخل أراضي العام 48 ، وهو مؤسس صحيفة كل العرب فمن يكون ؟*



 
سميح القاسم ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من ابرز  المصائب في واقعة الطف  ؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

السبي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> سميح القاسم ~



 
*جواب صحيح أمولة يعطيك الف عافية وسيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهتاب 
اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي إحدى* *الدول الاسكندنافية** الواقعة في* *شمال أوروبا** عاصمتها ستوكهولم فماهي ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

سويد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح اخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم هذا الحيوان اللاحم شديد الذكاء ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السرقاط..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فيلسوف يوناني كلاسيكي .يعتبر أحد مؤسسي الفلسفة الغربية، لم يترك هذا الفيلسوف كتابات وجل ما نعرفه عنه مستقى من خلال روايات تلامذته عنه فمن هو ؟

----------


## مهتاب

سقراط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أخي الكريم سلمت يمناك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اسم الرجل المسيحي الذي اشار على يزيد بن معاوية بتعيين عبيدالله بن زياد واليا على الكوفة بدلا من البصرة ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سرجون؟؟؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شكله غلط :toung: 
 بس بحط سؤال عن خاطري  :embarrest: 

مصطلح رمز العبث يعني اللامنطقيه واللاعقلانيه

----------


## مهتاب

سفيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> سفيه



حاول مره أخرى :noworry:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> سرجون؟؟؟



جواب صحيح عزيزتي حساسة بزيادة سيتم التقييم :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> شكله غلط
> بس بحط سؤال عن خاطري 
> 
> مصطلح رمز العبث يعني اللامنطقيه واللاعقلانيه



الجواب
سيزيف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السمرمرة نوع من أنواع الطيور فماهو جمع كلمة سمرمرة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سمرمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي ملكة القلوب تستحقي التقييم على الاجابة الصحيحة سلمت يمناك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما تحد به الحدائق ؟؟؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

سور 
 :embarrest:

----------


## صدفة البحر

سورة قرآنية على أسم مدينة موجودة الآن في اليمن ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه 
اخبارش غناتي واخبار توأمش 
الله يخليهم
خلينا انشوف جديدش 

اجابتي 

سبأ

----------


## صدفة البحر

إجابة ممتازة غناتي ....
بخير ربي يعافيك ويسعدك ...
تسلمي على السؤال ماتقصري ~

----------


## صدفة البحر

تكبيرة الزهرا سلام الله عليهآإ 3 _ منها من تبدأ بحرف السين ؟ ماهي ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سبحان الله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماذا نسمي  الجزء الذي يلي الركبة إلى أسفل ؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

ساق

----------


## صدفة البحر

( أُصبع يُسمـى _ بإصبع الاتهام ) ماهو ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبابه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يتناجى به اثنان بدووون جهر؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

أول كلمة في سورة النور؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( سورة )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو مرادف كلمة مرض ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سقم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي سلمت يمناك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة مستقلة كانت معروفة سابقا قبل* *القرن العشرين** بأسم "جزر الملاحين" وذلك بسبب مهارات السامويين المميزة في الإبحار فماهي؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

دولة ساموا الامريكيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة هي ساموا* 
*يعطيج الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم  أكبر بحيره عذبه في العالم ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سوبريور

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوبيرو

----------


## مهتاب

(Lake Superior) على الحدود الأمريكية الكندية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة هي بحيرة سوبريور*
*يعطيكم الف عافية اختي شذى الزهراء - دمعة طفلة يتيمة - اخوي مهتاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*زي نسائي هندي، يتكون من شريط طويل من القماش غير المخاط يمكن لفه بعدّة أساليب فماهو الاسم الشائع الذي يطلق على هذا الزي ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سااااااااااااااااري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح سيتم التقييم عزيزتي ملكة القلوب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يطلق على المصطلح ال**سياسي** الذي يعني كل ما يتعلق بعلاقات الدولة الخارجية،* *والدبلوماسية** مع البلدان الأخرى، سواءً كانت مجاورة أو غير مجاورة ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *ماذا يطلق على المصطلح ال**سياسي** الذي يعني كل ما يتعلق بعلاقات الدولة الخارجية،* *والدبلوماسية** مع البلدان الأخرى، سواءً كانت مجاورة أو غير مجاورة ؟*



سياسه خارجيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أحط سؤال وإلا
معلش السؤال جاهز راح أحطو
وإن شاء الله ماتفشلوني وتجابوا صح
لغز شعري:


وابن سررت به إذقيل لي ذكرُ****فصنته إذ يصان الدر في الصدفِ
أخشى عليه السوافي أن تهب فما***تراه في غير حجري أو على كتفي
أغار عجبا عليه أن أقبله*****يوما وتقبيله أدنى إلى الشرف
يتيه من فوق كرسيّ وهبت له**من اللجين بقد قام كالألف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خلاص عجزتوا 
يالله معلش 
صعب شوي
0000
الجواب: السيف
**************
سؤال بدالو :wink: 
ديانه تقوم على عقيدة إجلال وتقديس الإله غير المشخص لتجنب أية حاله وثنيه 
نشات في شمالي الهند

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السيخية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو محرر أمريكا اللاتينية من الاحتلال الاسبانى ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

سيمون بوليفار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي مهتاب برافو ماشاء الله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الأمبراطور الذي وحد الصين كلها ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سوي ون تي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إمام وخطيب المسجد الحرام من قراء القرآن المشهورين؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمن يكون عبد الرحمن السديس*

*أو* 

* محمد بن عبدالله آل عثمان الملقب بالسبيل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الدكتور سعود بن ابراهيم الشريم امام وخطيب المسجد الحرام.
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الاسم الذي يطلق على الجزء الذي يصل* *المرفق** مع* *الرسغ** والذي يحتوي على عظمتي* *الزند** و* *الكعبرة** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

* لون تسلسلي (متتابع) مع ذاكرة ،و هو نظام تشفير* *للألوان** في* *التلفزيون** تم استعماله أول مرة في* *فرنسا**.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سيكام

----------


## ام الشيخ

هي شجرة عظيمة  في الجنة ( السماء السابعة ) و جذورها في ( السماء السادسة ) بها من الحسن ما لايستطيع بشر ان يصفه كما قال رسول الله(ص)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سدرة المنتهى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي الجزء الشرقي والشمال الشرقي من روسيا؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيبيريا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي* *لغة** قديمة في* *الهند** وهي لغة طقوسية* *للهندوسية**،* *والبوذية**،* *والجانية**. لها موقع في الهند* *وجنوب شرق آسيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سنسكريتية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *سيبيريا*



 اجابه صحيحه بابا
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السنسكريتية

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سنسكريتية*



 
*الاجابة  صحيحة*

----------


## ابو طارق

> السنسكريتية



 
*جواب  صحيح ابنتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يتراوح طول جسد هذه الحيوان بما فيه الرأس من 50 إلى 75 سنتيمترا، أما الذيل فيتراوح بين 25 و 29 سنتيمتر. الأهاب عادةً رمادي اللون ضارب إلى الرملي، أو بني مسمرّ يفتقد لأي علامات مميزة على الجسد، أما الذيل فعليه عدّة حلقات قاتمة بالإضافة لطرف أسود، كما الخصل على* *الأذنين**.الذي في الأدغال أطول قوائم بالنسبة لحجم الجسد لأي أخر في الهند الصينية، و يُعتقد بأن هذا تأقلما لها كي تستطيع مطاردة* *فرائسها**. تُعد  الأدغال حيوانات إنعزالية كمعظم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سنور الادغال*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سنور الادغال*



 
*صحيح  وانتي العالمة  بعالم الحيوان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو* *أديب* *لبناني**، ولد في بلدة* *إبل السقي** من قضاء* *مرجعيون**، ويعرف بأبي علي. والده القس الإنجيلي يواكيم ؟؟؟؟، مؤسس مدرسة الفنون الأميركية في* *صيدا** أواخر القرن التاسع عشر.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أحد من أعمدة التراث الحكائي وتراث الأمثال والفلكلور وكل ما يخص التجربة الشعبية اللبنانية وتجربة المنطقة اللبنانيّة الريفية الجنوبية بشكل عام. و قد عُرِف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بلقب "شيخ الأدب الشّعبي" و تمتاز كتاباته بسلاسة الأسلوب و قدرة المزج ما بين اللغة الفصحى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سلام الراسي :embarrest: صح؟!

----------


## ابو طارق

> سلام الراسيصح؟!



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*انين القلب * 
*وستنالي  تقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب*

*" العجلة الحمراء "*

----------


## سرى

الكسندر سولجينيتسين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سولنجستين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ألكسندر سولجينتسين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو مرادف كلمة تخطاهم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سبقهم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من الحلاوة الايرانية مشهورة جدا* 
*ويجلبها الزوار  معاهم  للضيافة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أممم صراحة ماعرفتها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مشهورة جدا  جدا* 

*وتبدئ  بحرف السين   وتنتهي  بحرف  النون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عرفتها 
يمكن سنبون

----------


## ابو طارق

> ما عرفتها 
> يمكن سنبون





*هههههههههه*

*سنبون  ****على نسق  بونبون* 

*سهلة جدا  ابحثووو* 

*موجودة  في  قوقل*

----------


## سرى

سوهان

----------


## ابو طارق

> سوهان



*براااااافووو  ابني* 

*سرى* 

*الجواب صحيح* 

*وتستأهلي تقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه المادة هي عبارة عن مطحون أوراق التبغ* *كان يستعمل في القرون السابقة وحتى وبداية أوائل القرن العشرين ولحد الآن يوجد بعض الشيوخ من يستخدمه لمساعدتهم على العطس.*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟ طقوس فمطحون التبغ يوضع في علب صغيرة مزخرفة وبعضها مذهب ومرصع بالجواهر, يؤخذ بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بين أصبعي السبابة والأبهام ويوضع في فتحتي المنخرين مع أخذ شهيق قوي.*

----------


## سرى

سعوط

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سعوط*



 
*الجواب صحيح ابنتي*  
*سرى*  
*سيتم التقييم*  
*مع كل تقدير*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شاعر جاهلي يهودي حكيم؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*السموئل*

----------


## ابو طارق

* شاعرة وكاتبة وناقدة كويتية حاصلة على درجة الدكتوراه في الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسة،*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سعاده محمد الصباح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رجل صالح تابعي من اصحاب الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام قتله الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي وكان هذا الرجل الصالح اخر من قتله الحجاج فمن هو  ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيد بن جبير من صحابة الامام السجاد عليه السلام.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *السموئل*



 اجابه صحيحه بابا 
والك تقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *سعيد بن جبير من صحابة الامام السجاد عليه السلام.*



*جواب صحيح هو سعيد بن جبير*
*يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أحد أشهر الشعراء الفلسطينين  المعاصرين الذين ارتبط اسمهم بشعر الثورة والمقاومة من داخل أراضي العام 48 ، مؤسس صحيفة كل العرب ، عضو سابق في الحزب الشيوعي  ولد لعائلة عربية فلسطينية درزية في مدينة  الزرقاء الاردنية عام 1939 وتعلّم في مدارس الرامة والناصرة . وعلّم في إحدى المدارس، ثم انصرف بعدها إلى نشاطه السياسي في الحزب الشيوعي قبل أن يترك الحزب لعمله الأدبي.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*مازال السؤال السابق قائم 

عن الشاعر الفلسطيني*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

سميح القآسم

----------


## ابو طارق

> سميح القآسم



اا*لجواب  صحيح ابنتي  

**خربشات ذاكرة  

**سيتم التقييم 

ابو طارق 
*

----------

